# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Novembro 2018



## Dan (1 Nov 2018 às 08:33)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Nov 2018 às 09:20)

Bom dia,

Novembro amanheceu com nevoeiro nas zonas próximas do Douro, mínima de *6.4°C *

Neste momento *8.4°C* e *98%* de humidade , com céu nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## joselamego (1 Nov 2018 às 09:48)

Bom dia ,
Céu parcialmente nublado 
Mínima de 7,9°C
Atual de 10,8°C
94% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Astroamador (1 Nov 2018 às 11:28)

Bom dia. 

10 graus neste momento!

Estou a pensar visitar algum local com neve nos próximos dias na zona norte de Portugal, tipo Gerês.
Gostaria saber se ainda tem locais com neve acumulada. 
Obrigado!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (1 Nov 2018 às 18:15)

Boa noite ,
Céu nublado 
Máxima de 15,6°C
Atual de 13,7°C
84% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (1 Nov 2018 às 19:54)

Gondomar 
Já chove 
Chuva fraca
0,1 mm
12,8°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (1 Nov 2018 às 21:26)

Boa noite,

Por aqui chuva persistente, sigo com *3 mm* acumulados.

12.1°c actuais, mínima de *6.8°c* e máxima de *14.8°c*.


----------



## João Pedro (1 Nov 2018 às 22:08)

Boas noites,

O mês de novembro chegou invernoso, mas não muito frio, com uma mínima de 7,6ºC. 
Não se viu ponta de sol todo o dia, e a máxima ficou-se pelos 13,6ºC. Ao final da tarde, alguma chuva muito miudinha acumulou 0,51mm por aqui. 
De momento não chove, estão 12,8ºC e o céu encontra-se completamente encoberto.


----------



## joselamego (1 Nov 2018 às 22:40)

Chuva fraca 
1,7 mm acumulados 
13,0°C
94% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (1 Nov 2018 às 22:46)

Já chove por cá novamente. Fraca mas muito densa.


----------



## guimeixen (1 Nov 2018 às 23:13)

Boa noite,

Por aqui já chove desde as 17h30 mais ou menos. Agora está nevoeiro e a chuva ainda não parou. O acumulado vai nos 5,6mm. Que bela noite. Lá fora o único barulho é o das coisas a pingar.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Nov 2018 às 23:26)

Boa noite. 

A chuvinha cá está, fraquinha mas constante.
Está húmido, bastante. Um pouco.
Esta precipitação é boa para as terras e tem um lado também positivo: ameniza a temperatura. Já está um pouco mais quente do que nas outras noites.
O acumulado está nos *4,3 mm*.
O vento sopra fraco de SSO.

*Tmín: 3,4ºC
Tmáx: 14,0ºC

Tactual: 12,2ºC
Hr: 94%
*​


Astroamador disse:


> Estou a pensar visitar *algum local com neve nos próximos* dias na zona norte de Portugal, tipo Gerês.
> Gostaria saber se ainda tem locais com neve acumulada.


Não vai ser fácil. O único local, e que mesmo assim duvido que tenha alguma coisa, é a zona dos Carris na Serra do Gerês.
Parece que para a semana, as condições para cair alguma coisa por lá serão melhores. É melhor acompanhar as previsões.


----------



## joselamego (1 Nov 2018 às 23:58)

Chuva fraca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (2 Nov 2018 às 01:09)

Boa noite
Dia 1 começa da melhor forma, com chuva fraca a partir das 16:00/17:00h
O mês de Outubro acabou da melhor forma com a tão esperada chuva.
De momento chuva fraca ´morrinha` com nevoeiro.
T- 14.3ºC
HR- 90%
Fechei Outubro com *131mm*
Como é bom ouvir a chuva cair...


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Nov 2018 às 06:10)

Bom dia,

Nevoeiro denso acompanhado de chuva fraca, atuais *13.6°C *

Sigo com *2.0mm* acumulados


----------



## Snifa (2 Nov 2018 às 06:54)

Bom dia, 

por aqui chuva fraca persistente,* 4.2 mm* acumulados até ao momento.

13.6ºc actuais.

Nevoeiro fechado.


----------



## joselamego (2 Nov 2018 às 08:09)

Bom dia, 
Céu muito nublado 
Nevoeiro em algumas zonas 
Mínima de 13,5°C
Atual de 14,4°C
94% hr
Acumulado desde meia noite de 4,7 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (2 Nov 2018 às 10:23)

Bom dia, 

Uma manhã mais quente e mais húmida. Mínima de 12.5ºC, atual: 13,3ºC.
98% HR.
Chuva intermitente durante a noite que permitiu um acumulado de 6.3 mm.
Este mês já tem 11.4 mm. 
Vamos a ver se atinge o recorde do mês de Nov. 2016 com 189.7 mm ou mesmo os 135.9 mm do ano 2017.

Acumulados:
Out 2016 - 215.4 mm
Out 2017 - 45.2 mm
Out 2018 - 131.6 mm.


----------



## joselamego (2 Nov 2018 às 18:26)

Boa noite 
Céu nublado 
Máxima de 17,2°C
14,9°C atual
88% hr
4,7 mm — cumulado de precipitação

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (2 Nov 2018 às 19:57)

Boas,

Dia mais quente pelo Porto hoje e praticamente sem chuva. 15,7ºC de máxima e 12,7ºC de mínima.
Bastante encoberto até ao início da tarde, quando limpou um pouco e deixou entrar um bocadinho de sol.

Deu para aproveitar e fazer uma pequena visita à Quinta da Conceição, em Leça, durante a hora do almoço. O outono já vai mostrando as suas cores 



Quinta da Conceição's Garden. Leça da Palmeira, 02-11-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Quinta da Conceição's Garden. Leça da Palmeira, 02-11-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Quinta da Conceição's Garden. Leça da Palmeira, 02-11-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Quinta da Conceição's Garden. Leça da Palmeira, 02-11-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Quinta da Conceição's Garden. Leça da Palmeira, 02-11-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


Neste momento céu a ficar novamente muito nublado e 12,7ºC.


----------



## João Pedro (3 Nov 2018 às 21:02)

Boas,
Que dia mais aborrecido pelo Porto...  Fechado, cinzento, escuro... super boring 
Até nas temperaturas foi chato; mínima: 12,4ºC, máxima: 13,4ºC, atual 12,4ºC 
Amanhã, espero, parece que será mais animadito!


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Nov 2018 às 21:13)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Dia mais quente pelo Porto hoje e praticamente sem chuva. 15,7ºC de máxima e 12,7ºC de mínima.
> Bastante encoberto até ao início da tarde, quando limpou um pouco e deixou entrar um bocadinho de sol.
> ...


Olá amigo! Esta tua terceira foto é de se ficar de boca aberta! Simplesmente fabulosa!


----------



## João Pedro (3 Nov 2018 às 21:20)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Olá amigo! Esta tua terceira foto é de se ficar de boca aberta! Simplesmente fabulosa!


Obrigado Luís! 
É o pouco que resta do convento de Nossa Senhora da Conceição; o claustro, o portal manuelino e as fontes. Tem um belo chafariz no centro que não se vê na foto.


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Nov 2018 às 21:23)

João Pedro disse:


> Obrigado Luís!
> É o pouco que resta do convento de Nossa Senhora da Conceição; o claustro, o portal manuelino e as fontes. Tem um belo chafariz no centro que não se vê na foto.


Não conhecia, é lindíssima. Esta quinta presumo que esteja aberta ao público, não?


----------



## João Pedro (3 Nov 2018 às 21:25)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não conhecia, é lindíssima. Esta quinta presumo que esteja aberta ao público, não?


Sim, é um parque público. Nem lhe falta uma piscina do Siza...


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Nov 2018 às 21:30)

João Pedro disse:


> Sim, é um parque público. Nem lhe falta uma piscina do Siza...


De facto um local a conhecer! É impressionante a riqueza do nosso país em espaços de lazer, naturais e de grande beleza!


----------



## João Pedro (3 Nov 2018 às 21:33)

luismeteo3 disse:


> De facto um local a conhecer! É impressionante a riqueza do nosso país em espaços de lazer, naturais e de grande beleza!


É verdade  
Fica aqui:
https://goo.gl/maps/8oKRPz1EAK72

Mesmo ao lado da Exponor e do Porto de Leixões.


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Nov 2018 às 21:35)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Dia mais quente pelo Porto hoje e praticamente sem chuva. 15,7ºC de máxima e 12,7ºC de mínima.
> Bastante encoberto até ao início da tarde, quando limpou um pouco e deixou entrar um bocadinho de sol.
> ...



Parabéns, conseguiste aí umas excelentes fotos, as cores do outono está já aí bem presentes, e já se vão formando uns tapetes de folhas.


----------



## João Pedro (3 Nov 2018 às 21:38)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Parabéns, conseguiste aí umas excelentes fotos, as cores do outono está já aí bem presentes, e já se vão formando uns tapetes de folhas.


Obrigado Pedro!  O verão muito seco não ajuda a termos um bom outono em termos de cores, mas aparece sempre alguma coisa


----------



## joselamego (3 Nov 2018 às 21:57)

Boa noite 
Já por Gondomar 
Céu nublado 
Máxima de 14,7°C
Atual de 13°C
87% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Nov 2018 às 22:24)

João Pedro disse:


> Obrigado Pedro!  O verão muito seco não ajuda a termos um bom outono em termos de cores, mas aparece sempre alguma coisa



Pois por aqui também foi igual, foram muitos dias com temperaturas superiores a 40ºC, o que "desgastou", muito as árvores, em termos de reservas, apesar de agora com estas últimas chuvas, elas já estão a melhorar, principalmente as oliveiras, que até já estão com as azeitonas a ficarem mais grossas.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Nov 2018 às 22:59)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Dia mais quente pelo Porto hoje e praticamente sem chuva. 15,7ºC de máxima e 12,7ºC de mínima.
> Bastante encoberto até ao início da tarde, quando limpou um pouco e deixou entrar um bocadinho de sol.
> ...


Belíssimas cores João, Adoro esta estação! Contrastes maravilhosos, obrigado

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (4 Nov 2018 às 06:54)

Bons dias,
Céu nublado 
12,1°C
88% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (4 Nov 2018 às 10:32)

Boas,
Já chove por Gondomar 
0,3 mm 
13,7°C 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (4 Nov 2018 às 10:52)

Continua 
0,5 mm
Chuva fraca 
Vamos ver o acumulado ao longo do dia 
Infelizmente o sul vai levar menos 
13,6°C
90% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (4 Nov 2018 às 12:59)

Boas,

neste momento chove com alguma intensidade, sigo com *2.8 mm *acumulados e uma intensidade de *18.4 mm/h*. 

12.4ºc actuais,


----------



## Paula (4 Nov 2018 às 13:14)

Boa tarde.

A manhã começou com chuva 'miudinha' e agora chove com mais intensidade.


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Nov 2018 às 14:34)

Boas,

Chuva puxada a vento, que sopra moderado com rajadas acima dos *50km/h* de Sul

Atuais *11.7ºC* e *3.6mm* acumulados


----------



## João Pedro (4 Nov 2018 às 14:42)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Belíssimas cores João, Adoro esta estação! Contrastes maravilhosos, obrigado
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Obrigado Ricardo!  Eu também, é mesmo a minha favorita 

------------------------------
Por cá hoje, depois de uma manhã de chuva bem tímida, chove agora com bastante vontade há já coisa de hora e meia 
A minha estação de referência está outra vez sem pluviómetro, mas o ISEP já vai com 8,13mm acumulados; bela rega

Tatual de 12,3ºC e 100% de HR.


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Nov 2018 às 14:44)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui começou a chover após as 10h, fraco.

Neste momento o céu encontra-se encoberto (tem sido assim desde manhã cedo) e o vento sopra fraco a moderado, com algumas rajadas, de S\SSE. 
Está fresco.
A chuva vai alternando entre fraca a moderada, alguns períodos de maior intensidade, E é persistente...
O *acumulado* está nos *10,7 mm* (5,3 mm na última hora).

*Tactual: 12,1ºC
Hr: 95%*​


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Nov 2018 às 16:05)

A serra da Freita, esplendida, coberto por um espesso "manto", de nuvens.


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Nov 2018 às 16:13)

Acumulados *5,6mm* 

Vento tem vindo a aumentar, sopra agora a *40km/h* com rajadas atingir os *82km/h* de Sul

Eucaliptos a abanar bastante


----------



## Snifa (4 Nov 2018 às 16:18)

*10.4 mm* por aqui e a subir, chove bem puxada a vento com rajadas de SW.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (4 Nov 2018 às 16:36)

Boa tarde! 
Que belo dia de inverno.
Chuva fraca a moderada com rajadas de vento moderado.
A seguir do meu corpo de bombeiros.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (4 Nov 2018 às 16:51)

Chove torrencialmente....


----------



## JoaoCodeco (4 Nov 2018 às 17:05)

A responsável foi esta!!! 
Baixou a intensidade mas ainda chove moderado...


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Nov 2018 às 17:10)

Por aqui, fora o vento, está calmo...
Se nalgum lado chove torrencialmente, certamente será por isto:




Parece algo agressivo...
vamos ver no que dá, mas pode levar ao transbordo de linhas de água, principalmente em centros urbanos.

O *acumulado* está nos *17,0 mm*.
Não chove de momento e o vento está moderado com rajadas de SSO


----------



## João Pedro (4 Nov 2018 às 17:19)

Está quase quase a bater aqui à porta...  Vamos lá ver o que deixa...


----------



## Cinza (4 Nov 2018 às 17:23)

João Pedro disse:


> Está quase quase a bater aqui à porta...  Vamos lá ver o que deixa...



Por aqui já está a chover bem forte

Edit
A estação das Caxinas já está a registar um bom aumento

E registou 2 rajadas de 91.7Km/h
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVILADOC3#history


----------



## João Pedro (4 Nov 2018 às 17:35)

A aumentar de intensidade... mas ainda não chegou. Começa a ver-se uma linha laranja mais intensa no radar.


----------



## João Pedro (4 Nov 2018 às 17:38)

Agora sim, grande chuvada, até faz fumo nos telhados 
Que saudades disto!


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Nov 2018 às 17:44)

Bate com força nas janelas viradas a Sul


----------



## Snifa (4 Nov 2018 às 17:45)

É o dilúvio pelo Porto neste momento 

127.6 mm/h de intensidade actual da chuva.


----------



## João Pedro (4 Nov 2018 às 17:46)

Snifa disse:


> É o dilúvio pelo Porto neste momento


O ISEP acumulou 6mm com esta chuvada


----------



## c0ldPT (4 Nov 2018 às 17:57)

Chove forte!


----------



## João Pedro (4 Nov 2018 às 17:59)

Continua a chover com alguma intensidade. O ISEP já está quase a atingir os 20mm hoje, metade dos quais na última hora.

Edit: Já está! 20,1mm agora.


----------



## Snifa (4 Nov 2018 às 18:11)

Continua a chover com alguma intensidade embora menos que há pouco à passagem da linha mais activa, sigo com *22.8 mm* acumulados. 

Há uma caleira aqui na rua que está danificada , no pico da chuvada parecia uma cascata a largar água do alto do prédio sobre o passeio em baixo


----------



## Gerofil (4 Nov 2018 às 18:11)

João Pedro disse:


> Está quase quase a bater aqui à porta...  Vamos lá ver o que deixa...



Nebulosidade sobretudo estratiforme


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Nov 2018 às 18:13)

Por aqui a chuva é forte por momentos, elevando o *acumulado* para os *23,4 mm*.
O vento sopra moderado com rajadas moderadas a fortes (no limiar).


----------



## Scan_Ferr (4 Nov 2018 às 18:15)

Eu estava na serra do pilar no momento da passagem. Nunca vi chuva assim. Estou completamente encharcado.


----------



## João Pedro (4 Nov 2018 às 18:22)

Gerofil disse:


> Nebulosidade sobretudo estratiforme


 Obrigado. Mas estava, naturalmente, a falar de milímetros de chuva


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Nov 2018 às 18:35)

Mantêm-se a chuva, mas agora fraca a moderada.
O *acumulado* subiu para *26,4 mm*; 9,4 mm na última hora.

Para 3ª feira, principalmente se alguém se sentir desiludido com a chuva de hoje, a tarde promete:





Mas deixando de futurologia, parece que já está a calmar.
Depois desta frente teremos aguaceiros, que acredito comecem de madrugada. Mas...aguardemos.


----------



## Paelagius (4 Nov 2018 às 19:37)

Boa noite,

Nem quero ver o que oiço lá de fora… Parece chover ainda mais.


----------



## Snifa (4 Nov 2018 às 19:42)

Paelagius disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Nem quero ver o que oiço lá de fora… Parece chover ainda mais.



Aqui chove que até faz "fumo" neste momento. 

Pelo radar há mais a caminho.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Nov 2018 às 19:44)

Snifa disse:


> Aqui chove que até faz "fumo" neste momento.
> 
> Pelo radar há mais a caminho.



Vários aviões com destino ao Porto às voltas e já houve um go-around de um TAP. Dia chuvoso aí pelo Norte. Já fazia falta


----------



## c0ldPT (4 Nov 2018 às 19:55)

Aguaceiro forte!


----------



## guimeixen (4 Nov 2018 às 20:06)

Grande chuvada à pouco e o vento aumentou bastante agora. 24,4mm acumulados.


----------



## Snifa (4 Nov 2018 às 21:21)

Chove com muita intensidade por aqui e com gotas grossas, quase nos 30 mm acumulados


----------



## guimeixen (4 Nov 2018 às 21:31)

Após o meu post em cima, o vento parou quase por completo e a temperatura desceu para os 10,3ºC que estão agora.
Chove bem outra vez e o acumulado vai nos 26,2mm.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (4 Nov 2018 às 21:41)

Por agora acalmou, foi um dia de chuva a moda nortenha, espero que tenha havido bons acumulados em muitos locais, estava ser necessário agua nos solos. 
A temperatura baixou com vento fraco de N. 
A reportar do meu corpo de bombeiros.


----------



## Snifa (4 Nov 2018 às 22:20)

Continua a chuva, sigo com *30.8 mm* acumulados.

Mais fresco com 10.7 °c actuais.


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Nov 2018 às 23:23)

Boas,
Acumulados *26.9mm* e continua a subir..


----------



## Snifa (5 Nov 2018 às 06:56)

Bom dia, 

regime de aguaceiros e tempo frio, sigo com *9 mm* acumulados ( ontem *31.6 mm *)

8.8ºc actuais.


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Nov 2018 às 07:31)

Bom dia,

Mínima de *8.1°C* 

Agora *8.8°C* está fresco, com vento de Noroeste a *16km/h* 
Acumulados *4.1mm*


----------



## Charlie Moreira (5 Nov 2018 às 07:53)

Bom dia! Chuva...vai te embora!!

10°c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (5 Nov 2018 às 08:49)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Bom dia! Chuva...vai te embora!!
> 
> 10°c
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


Ainda mal começou ai pelo Norte.  Nós aqui pelo sul, queremos, precisamos e com pouca ficamos portanto aproveita que bastante necessária é!


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Nov 2018 às 09:05)

Bom dia.

Os aguaceiros de ontem à noite elevaram o *acumulado* para os* 37,1 mm*. Nada mau para 1º round da semana...

Esta noite tivemos mais aguaceiros e o *acumulado* está nos *9,4 mm*.
Está o céu muito nublado\encoberto, com algum vento fraco de momento (ainda soprou no limiar entre moderado a forte pelas 06.40h).

*Tactual: 8,2ºC
Hr: 92%*​
*Para quem gosta da chuva aqui vai um clássico português:*


----------



## Pedro Matos (5 Nov 2018 às 09:20)

Bom dia,

Ontem por Riba de Ave o acumulado ficou nos 29 mm. Hoje o dia segue com 7.9mm.


----------



## João Pedro (5 Nov 2018 às 10:08)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Os aguaceiros de ontem à noite elevaram o *acumulado* para os* 37,1 mm*. Nada mau para 1º round da semana...
> 
> ...


A chuvinha está a deixar-te nostálgico...  Aos anos que não ouvia falar desta senhora (e ouvi a música até ao fim...  )
----------------------------------
Belos acumulados pelo Porto ontem, pelo menos a norte da cidade, com o ISEP e o @Snifa a baterem nos 30mm; bem bom!  O ISEP hoje já leva mais 10,41mm.
Aqui pelos meus lados, o sol vai conseguindo romper por entre as nuvens e não chove. 10,6ºC neste momento com mínima de 8,7ºC.


----------



## jonas (5 Nov 2018 às 16:17)

Boa tarde
Hoje um dia com menos chuva.
Parece que no fim de semana vai haver animação, acumulados brutais previstos...


----------



## joselamego (5 Nov 2018 às 17:53)

Boa tarde 
Céu parcialmente nublado 
Máxima de 14,5°C
Atual de 12°C
84%  hr
Acumulado hoje de 9,8 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Nov 2018 às 18:50)

Boa noite.

Ainda tivemos um ou outro aguaceiro, curtos, pouco expressivos.
O céu foi abrindo aos poucos com o passar das horas mas o sol foi tímido.
O céu encontra-se muito nublado (5\6 octas).
O vento acalmou e sopra agora fraco de oeste.
O *acumulado* está nos *11,4 mm*.

*Tactual: 9,9ºC
Hr: 88%
*​


João Pedro disse:


> A chuvinha está a deixar-te nostálgico...  Aos anos que não ouvia falar desta senhora (e ouvi a música até ao fim...  )


Desde pequeno que esta música não me saía do pensamento quando a chuva me acompanha.
Lá fui procurar no youtube e soube AGORA que pertencia à Linda de Suza. Epá! Já fiquei mais culto!


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Nov 2018 às 18:53)

Vila nova de Cerveira "ON-fire"!


----------



## joralentejano (5 Nov 2018 às 19:21)

Aristocrata disse:


> Vila nova de Cerveira "ON-fire"!


Bem...bastante notável de facto, metade do acumulado anual da minha região a cair numa semana no Norte, é obra!   As bacias hidrográficas do norte já estavam a precisar, principalmente a do Lima cuja barragem do Alto Lindoso terminou Outubro com 23%  Algo estranho pois antes do verão começar esteve quase a 100%. Aqui no sul, há muitas barragens novamente bem baixas mas ainda nada está perdido, o facto de ir chovendo já é muito bom.


----------



## João Pedro (5 Nov 2018 às 20:04)

Aristocrata disse:


> Desde pequeno que esta música não me saía do pensamento quando a chuva me acompanha.
> Lá fui procurar no youtube e soube AGORA que pertencia à Linda de Suza. Epá! Já fiquei mais culto!


Ora bem, o saber não ocupa lugar! 



Aristocrata disse:


> Vila nova de Cerveira "ON-fire"!


Acho que é mais Vila Nova de Cerveira UNDER-water!


----------



## João Pedro (5 Nov 2018 às 20:10)

E por cá, apesar das muitas nuvens, o dia acabou por se manter bastante solarengo e seco. Está fresco, com 11,2ºC.
O pôr do sol; bastante tímido, mas com direito a arco-íris  Estava vento e um gelo na praia 



At Sunset. Agudela Beach, 05-11-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




At Sunset. Agudela Beach, 05-11-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




At Sunset. Agudela Beach, 05-11-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Harry Potter (5 Nov 2018 às 20:59)

boa noite!

tenho seguido com interesse este fórum há algum tempo e decidi hoje inscrever-me para poder participar e reportar aqui de Felgueiras

Hoje foi um dia de chuva, mas com bastante sol também

houve no entanto um aguaceiro torrencial de manhã

agora estão cerca de 9º e não chove desde o meio dia


----------



## João Pedro (5 Nov 2018 às 21:11)

Harry Potter disse:


> boa noite!
> 
> tenho seguido com interesse este fórum há algum tempo e decidi hoje inscrever-me para poder participar e reportar aqui de Felgueiras
> 
> ...


Bem vindo "Harry"!


----------



## Cinza (5 Nov 2018 às 21:19)

João Pedro disse:


> E por cá, apesar das muitas nuvens, o dia acabou por se manter bastante solarengo e seco. Está fresco, com 11,2ºC.
> O pôr do sol; bastante tímido, mas com direito a arco-íris  Estava vento e um gelo na praia
> 
> 
> ...



Estão fantásticas (como sempre).
Muitos parabéns.


----------



## João Pedro (5 Nov 2018 às 21:35)

Cinza disse:


> Estão fantásticas (como sempre).
> Muitos parabéns.


Obrigado Helena


----------



## ampa62 (5 Nov 2018 às 22:18)

Aristocrata disse:


> Vila nova de Cerveira "ON-fire"!


Já tenho clientes...sempre que chove cá estão elas.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-G920F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (5 Nov 2018 às 23:12)

Boa noite ,
Céu nublado 
Choveu 
11,0 mm acumulado hoje 
10,8°C atuais 
91% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (5 Nov 2018 às 23:28)

ampa62 disse:


> Já tenho clientes...sempre que chove cá estão elas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah pois...  Vêem-se muitas aqui pelos jardins do Porto, especialmente em Serralves


----------



## joselamego (6 Nov 2018 às 08:00)

Bom dia
Céu muito nublado 
Mínima de 9,8°C 
Atual de 11,1°C
92% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## karkov (6 Nov 2018 às 08:13)

Por Guimarães vai chovendo


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Harry Potter (6 Nov 2018 às 11:32)

Bom dia

Por Felgueiras chove

Estão 10º

Alguém sabe se existe alguma estação meteorológica aqui na zona para ver a acumulação de chuva aqui na zona?

Obrigado desde ja


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Nov 2018 às 11:47)

Boas,
Acumulados *1.3mm*

Vento a aumentar nas últimas horas, neste momento já com rajadas perto dos *60km/h *de Sul / SSW






Atuais 11.4ºC com 96% de humidade. Chuva fraca.


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Nov 2018 às 11:48)

Bom dia.

Por aqui estamos com o céu encoberto, e o vento a soprar fraco a moderado.
Está a chover fraco, persistente.
O *acumulado* de hoje está nos *4,3 mm*.
Mais logo  a chuva irá "engordar" e trazer os nossos rios para um patamar mais condizente com a época. Talvez no final da semana (sábado?) possam saltar do seu leito natural com a abundância prevista...

*Tactual: 11,1ºC
Hr: 96%
*​


ampa62 disse:


> Já tenho clientes...sempre que chove cá estão elas.*
> 
> 
> 
> *


Belos exemplares os tritões de ventre alaranjado. Por aqui também temos bastantes mas menos do que "antigamente" - há menos linhas de água agrícolas que as mantinham em abundância.


----------



## MSantos (6 Nov 2018 às 12:42)

Pessoal do Litoral Norte, preparem os vossos pluviómetros!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Nov 2018 às 13:03)

Já ando com saudades do  sol!!
Chuva e 12°c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (6 Nov 2018 às 14:03)

Boas,
Céu muito nublado 
Já chove por Gondomar 
1,6 mm acumulado 
13,1°C atual
 92% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Nov 2018 às 14:08)

Vento já assobia nas janelas 

Rajada máxima subiu para *74km/h*


----------



## JoaoCodeco (6 Nov 2018 às 14:11)

Boa tarde,
Chove a potes
Vento a aumentar de intensidade


Enviado do meu 4047X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Harry Potter (6 Nov 2018 às 14:33)

Chove bem em Felgueiras, com vento


----------



## ampa62 (6 Nov 2018 às 15:22)

Em Covas 21 mm acumulados até ao momento. São expectáveis 60 mm para este dia. Não sei se chegará lá.

O vento também está bastante forte, mas como o meu anemometro está longe de corresponder às regras de boa colocação nem vale a pena referir a velocidade. Um dia ainda vou pesquisar se existe alguma forma de relacionar a velocidade do vento em função da altura a que se encontra o anemometro.


----------



## Harry Potter (6 Nov 2018 às 17:53)

Boa tarde\noite

Por aqui não chove, algum vento

Vídeo que fiz há pouco, aqui não muito longe de casa (cerca de 500 metros) num alto dum monte mais exposto


----------



## João Pedro (6 Nov 2018 às 18:30)

Harry Potter disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Por Felgueiras chove
> 
> ...


Olá,

A mais próxima de Felgueiras é esta em Sendim:
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IFELGUEI3

Depois um bocadinho mais afastadas, uma na Lixa:
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTOLI4

E outra em Vizela:
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVIZELA2


----------



## João Pedro (6 Nov 2018 às 18:32)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Por aqui estamos com o céu encoberto, e o vento a soprar fraco a moderado.
> Está a chover fraco, persistente.
> ...


Esse da foto é uma salamandra-de-pintas-amarelas


----------



## João Pedro (6 Nov 2018 às 18:39)

MSantos disse:


> Pessoal do Litoral Norte, preparem os vossos pluviómetros!


É mais "pessoal do Alto Minho", que aqui pelo Porto tem estado fracote o dia todo... 
----------------
ISEP com 4,57mm acumulados até às 15h30. 
Aqui por Lordelo, muito vento, rajada mais forte registada de 48,3km/h.
Dia mais quente, com mínima de 10,1ºC. Máxima de 14,2ºC registada há cerca de uma hora. Neste momento seguimos com 14,1ºC.

Pelo radar parece que a vez do Porto está mesmo aí a chegar... aguardemos


----------



## ampa62 (6 Nov 2018 às 18:57)

No Alto Minho, com 34 mm até ao momento (ainda longe dos 60 mm previstos).

A salamandra de pintas amarelas já levou a família para o banho.


----------



## João Pedro (6 Nov 2018 às 19:10)

ampa62 disse:


> A salamandra de pintas amarelas já levou a família para o banho.


São umas "meteoloucas"; adoram estar cá fora com "mau tempo" 
------------------------
Entretanto já vai chuviscando timidamente pelo Porto, ainda sem novas acumulações.


----------



## rokleon (6 Nov 2018 às 19:27)

A frente meteorológica tem estado instalada por cá há cerca de 45 min. Ventos moderados a fortes e turbulência, agora a diminuir de intensidade e chuva constante.


----------



## RamalhoMR (6 Nov 2018 às 19:34)

Boa noite
Verdadeiro dia de Inverno por Braga. Tem chovido copiosamente e batida a vento. 

Está bom e para se estar no sofá e quietinho

Faz-me lembrar os Invernos que apanhei em Inglaterra enquanto vivia por lá a conta do meu curso. 
Ehehehehe

E pelos vistos e para continuar.
Abraço.


----------



## João Pedro (6 Nov 2018 às 19:39)

Agora sim, já vai caindo bem pelo Porto e arredores; Braga a "levar porrada" 






6,6mm no ISEP


----------



## Snifa (6 Nov 2018 às 19:56)

Boas,

por aqui* 6.2 mm* acumulados até ao momento, o vento vai soprando com rajadas fortes de SW,  55/60 Km/h.

12.7ºc actuais, com o vento parece bem menos.

No radar é bem visível a típica linha mais intensa em aproximação/formação e que indica a parte mais activa da frente ainda ao largo.

É após a passagem da linha  que o vento deverá rodar de SW para Oeste, depois de um período de chuva forte.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Nov 2018 às 20:08)

Na Avenida Antunes Guimarães no Porto caiu uma árvore de grande porte em cima de um veículo com uma pessoa lá dentro. Ficou ligeiramente ferido.
Vários registos de inundações e queda de árvores no norte do país: RTP1


----------



## guimeixen (6 Nov 2018 às 20:08)

Que temporal, muita chuva e vento bem forte! 15mm acumulados.


----------



## Gerofil (6 Nov 2018 às 20:11)

Queda de árvore corta o trânsito em Antunes Guimarães no Porto



Quedas de árvores, inundações, assim como danos em estruturas são consequência dos agravamento do tempo. Só no distrito de Viana do Castelo, e num espaço de 30 minutos, o vento derrubou seis árvores. Já no distrito de Braga, Barcelos e Esposende estão a ser afetadas pelo mau tempo.


----------



## guimeixen (6 Nov 2018 às 20:24)

A luz já piscou duas vezes.
Deixo aqui dois vídeos que fiz à 25min:


----------



## Harry Potter (6 Nov 2018 às 20:27)

Vento forte em Felgueiras e chove que se farta, a luz já falhou uns segundos


----------



## JoaoCodeco (6 Nov 2018 às 20:35)

Impressionante o que chove....


Enviado do meu 4047X através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Nov 2018 às 20:40)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Impressionante o que chove....
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu 4047X através do Tapatalk


A imagem de satélite tem sido impressionante...


----------



## darque_viana (6 Nov 2018 às 20:43)

Chove torrencialmente!!


----------



## ampa62 (6 Nov 2018 às 20:53)

Chove torrencialmente
Precip Rate: 12.45 mm/hr
Precip Accum: 53.59 mm


----------



## João Pedro (6 Nov 2018 às 21:10)

ampa62 disse:


> Chove torrencialmente
> Precip Rate: 12.45 mm/hr
> Precip Accum: 53.59 mm


Afinal parece que ainda chegas aos 60mm hoje 
------------------------
Que noite que está pelo Porto; os ventos continuam fortes e a chuva vai caindo com gosto. Verdadeiramente invernal.
ISEP 12,19mm. Tatual: 12,8ºC

A linha mais de precipitação mais forte ainda em aproximação e a intensificar


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Nov 2018 às 21:15)

*Agravamento do mau tempo já está a provocar danos no Minho
BV Esposende removeram árvores na EN103-1.*






Quedas de árvores, inundações, assim como danos em estruturas são consequência dos agravamento do mau tempo no final da tarde de hoje.

A situação que causou mais preocupação foi a queda de uma árvore de grande porte em cima de um carro que seguia na Estrada Nacional (EN) 103, que liga Braga a Viana do Castelo.

Segundo fonte dos Bombeiroa Voluntários de Barcelos, corporação que esteve no socorro, a situação provocou um “grande susto” aos ocupantes da viatura, mas sem registar vítimas.

No entanto aquela movimentada via foi cortada ao trânsito pela GNR para se proceder aos trabalhos de limpeza e remoção de destroços.

https://www.diariodominho.pt/2018/1...Qqq-uyXroJwG0ZXngIRII7oqTq5W_6Jz-wq_pZR7VIpjk


----------



## Snifa (6 Nov 2018 às 21:15)

Muito vento,  chove bem, *13.4 mm* e a subir


----------



## Cinza (6 Nov 2018 às 21:16)

Boa noite, cheguei a casa há uns 40 minutos do trabalho (nas Caxinas), tarde de vendaval com muita chuva, por vezes fortes, mas foi a vento o mais assustador era com cada rajada. No caminho para casa, os sinais de sinalização de obras estavam a maior parte no chão, muitas poças de água perigosas na estrada.

A estação das Caxinas registou durante a tarde várias rajadas de vento superiores a 70km/h, 80km/h e uma de 96.7km/h.


Neste preciso momento está a chover muito forte.

EDIT. estrada está intransitável os carros estão todos parados, as caleiras da minha casa e vizinhos estão completamente a transbordar

Novo edit: a chuva acalmou, mas a estrada está na mesma intransitável, com muita terra dos campos.

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVILADOC3#history


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Nov 2018 às 21:27)

Se a linha se intensificar teremos trovoada, se se mantiver assim, é só chuva e vento forte.


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Nov 2018 às 21:29)

Boas,

por aqui tem estado medonho. Já vi vários flashes esverdeados (power flash) e a luz já falhou por uns segundos.


A linha de precipitação mais forte acabou de passar. Que enxurro autêntico. A visibilidade era mesmo muito baixa.


----------



## guimeixen (6 Nov 2018 às 21:29)

Chove bastante neste momento, 24,8mm acumulados.


----------



## João Pedro (6 Nov 2018 às 21:46)

Chove forte puxada a vento neste momento, nem se consegue abrir a janela


----------



## Snifa (6 Nov 2018 às 21:47)

Ai está o pico da frente a chegar, chove forte, *15.8 mm *acumulados 

EDIT: grande temporal, não se vê nada com a chuva


----------



## Snifa (6 Nov 2018 às 21:50)

É completamente torrencial, parece nevoeiro  

índice actual *124.6 mm/h *

EDIT: *160 mm/h* agora 

*20.4 mm* acumulados e a subir


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Nov 2018 às 21:52)

Boa noite.

Pouco tempo para fazer o acompanhamento...
Tem chovido constantemente desde a manhã (vá lá, com pausa durante pequena parte da tarde).
Por Penafiel nota-se mais o vento e a chuva que tem sido fraca a moderada.
Por Paços de Ferreira o *acumulado* vai subindo aos poucos: *28,4 mm*.
O vento sopra moderado com rajadas fortes, de S\SSO.


----------



## joselamego (6 Nov 2018 às 22:01)

Chuva moderada por Gondomar 
17,9 mm
13,0°C
94% hr


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Nov 2018 às 22:03)

Chove intensamente neste momento.

Impressionante a força com que a  chuva bate nas janelas.


----------



## guimeixen (6 Nov 2018 às 22:08)

Chove moderado agora, 30.2mm acumulados.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (6 Nov 2018 às 22:15)

Agora teremos o pós frontal.
Vamos ver no que dá
Nao tenho esperança que venha trovoada....


Enviado do meu 4047X através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (6 Nov 2018 às 23:09)

Chuva forte 
30,8 mm acumulado 
12,8 graus 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (6 Nov 2018 às 23:15)

Tempo sereno.
Sem vento.


----------



## JCARL (6 Nov 2018 às 23:52)

joselamego disse:


> Chuva forte
> 30,8 mm acumulado
> 12,8 graus
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


Por aqui só vento. Mas com essa temperatura, acho que faz falta o medronho de Monchique


----------



## ampa62 (6 Nov 2018 às 23:53)

Penso que por hoje não choverá mais. 
A previsão era de 60 mm. Ficamos pelos 56.9 mm. Uma boa colheita.
A intensidade do vento também diminuiu.

Para a próxima sexta-feira estão previstos mais 74 mm e entre quinta e domingo 144 mm.

Vai ser uma semana em cheio. (ou cheia...).


----------



## JoaoCodeco (7 Nov 2018 às 00:27)

Temperatura de 13.9
Humidade relativa de 88%
Vento fraco 

Enviado do meu 4047X através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (7 Nov 2018 às 00:29)

JCARL disse:


> Por aqui só vento. Mas com essa temperatura, acho que faz falta o medronho de Monchique


Saudades do medronho 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Nov 2018 às 00:55)

Boa madrugada. 

A linha de precipitação não era homogénea e carregou mais nuns lados do que noutros.
Foi curta mas grossa. No radar verifiquei que existia um pequeno intervalo dentro da linha e que algumas zonas poderiam ver menos precipitação\intensidade. Parece que foi isso que aconteceu.
Nada vi por aqui em Paços de Ferreira (na zona onde resido) de ramos partidos, areia\terra nas estradas.
No entanto no caminho entre Penafiel-Paredes e Paços de Ferreira vi muita água, ramos, zonas de estrada inundadas.
O *acumulado* de ontem aqui foi de *35,8 mm*.
O de *hoje* é de *2,3 mm*, fruto de um aguaceiro moderado a forte mas curto.

Durmam bem...


----------



## joselamego (7 Nov 2018 às 02:05)

Recomeça a chuva fraca 
13,2°C
0,1  mm acumulado 
94% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (7 Nov 2018 às 07:00)

Bom dia 
Céu com algumas abertas 
11°C
Acumulado de Rain madrugada 1,1 mm
92% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Nov 2018 às 07:25)

Bom dia.

Os aguaceiros, alguns deles moderados a fortes (curtos), desta madrugada renderam *8,4 mm* de *acumulado*.
Neste momento temos vento fraco e ´céu muito nublado.

*Tactual: 9,1ºC
Hr: 93%*​


----------



## JoaoCodeco (7 Nov 2018 às 08:26)

Bom dia
Céu pouco nublado limpo.
Vento fraco de O/NO. 


Enviado do meu 4047X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Matos (7 Nov 2018 às 09:12)

Bom dia,

a chuva de ontem rendeu 26.9 mm por Riba de Ave. Os aguaceiros da madrugada ainda deixaram 2.3 mm.

Por agora um sol agradável.


----------



## joselamego (7 Nov 2018 às 10:24)

Continua a chuva 
2,7 mm acumulados 
13,4°C  graus 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Harry Potter (7 Nov 2018 às 11:51)

bom dia

ontem aqui por volta das 22h choveu TORRENCIAL, e com muito vento, mas acalmou rápido

ainda estive sem luz uns 20 minutos

De madrugada mais calmo, mas eram 2h mais ou menos caiu novamente um aguaceiro torrencial, mas curto

Agora sol e vento calmo com 11\12º


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Nov 2018 às 15:04)

Boa tarde.

Durante a manhã tivemos alguns aguaceiros, em geral fracos (um ou outro, mais localizado, moderado).
O céu está com francas abertas, deixando o sol entrar por bons minutos.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado, variável.
O *acumulado* é de *9,7 mm*.

*Tactual: 13,5ºC
Hr: 65%*​


----------



## Harry Potter (7 Nov 2018 às 15:47)

tarde de sol e mais quentinho hoje, sem vento nenhum

ontem aqui um vizinho ainda teve alguns problemas, com a parabólica quase a ser arrancada, foi por pouco, está solta...

Amanhã mais chuva  Finalmente a chuva veio, estava a ver que nunca mais chovia...


----------



## ampa62 (7 Nov 2018 às 17:04)

Boa tarde, 

O dia não aqueceu muito sendo a máxima de 13.9ºC e estando atualmente com 11.8ºC.

Alguma chuva ao arranque do dia que permitiu um acumulado de 5.1 mm. Este mês segue com 112.5 mm. Falta pouco para os 135.90 mm de Nov. 2017 e mesmo para os 189.7 mm de Nov. 2016.


----------



## Harry Potter (7 Nov 2018 às 17:21)

Boas

Frio a começar a apertar por aqui

De tarde nao choveu, mas via-se nuvens mais para o interior é capaz de ter chovido para trás os montes

Estão 9\10º mais ou menos

Será que haverá alguma geada esta noite, ou haverá nuvens?

Ainda nao houve nenhuma geada por aqui este ano, a "neve dos pobres", é que nevar que é bom aqui só quando o rei faz anos lol


----------



## joselamego (7 Nov 2018 às 18:27)

Boa noite, 
Céu pouco nublado 
Máxima 15,7°C
Atual de 12,3°C
79% hr
Acumulado hoje de 2,9 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Harry Potter (7 Nov 2018 às 19:57)

Fui há pouco à rua, está muito frio, a app do telemóvel diz que estão 6º

Está bom para estar à lareira a ouvir uma música porreira 

Ainda há pouco andávamos de manga curta, mudou bruscamente!

Corre alguma aragem, mas pouca


----------



## guimeixen (7 Nov 2018 às 20:36)

Boa noite,

Hoje vi uns carvalhos a ficarem vermelhinhos e ao fim da tarde fui tirar umas fotos a essa zona.
Deixo aqui algumas:


----------



## JoaoCodeco (7 Nov 2018 às 21:27)

Boa noite! 
Já se sente que a gaja quer vir de novo, já se sente o vento a "puxar".
T - 13.3ºC
HR - 75%
P.orvalho - 8ºC
Bulbo seco - 11ºC
D.V - SO
V.V - 7.5km/h


----------



## Harry Potter (7 Nov 2018 às 22:14)

Bem frio lá fora.

Vento para já não há

Veremos se amanhã temos muita chuva


----------



## João Pedro (7 Nov 2018 às 22:18)

guimeixen disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Hoje vi uns carvalhos a ficarem vermelhinhos e ao fim da tarde fui tirar umas fotos a essa zona.
> Deixo aqui algumas:


Que lindos!  O que fazem umas noites mais frescas  Por cá também já estão a ficar assim, ando é com pouco tempo para sessões fotográficas este ano... 
A quinta foto é um cedro-do-Líbano.

-------------------------

Por cá hoje o dia foi bastante solarengo e fresco; soube bem um solzinho 
Máxima de 15,9ºC e mínima de 10,3ºC registada agora mesmo. 
Quanto a chuva, o ISEP ficou-se pelos 21,3mm ontem e durante a madrugada ainda acumulou mais 2,03mm.


----------



## guimeixen (7 Nov 2018 às 22:39)

João Pedro disse:


> Que lindos!  O que fazem umas noites mais frescas  Por cá também já estão a ficar assim, ando é com pouco tempo para sessões fotográficas este ano...
> A quinta foto é um cedro-do-Líbano.
> 
> -------------------------
> ...



Eu pensava que era um cedro-do-himalaia. Também estão bastante bonitos os ramos assim enfeitados.


----------



## João Pedro (7 Nov 2018 às 22:53)

guimeixen disse:


> Eu pensava que era um cedro-do-himalaia. Também estão bastante bonitos os ramos assim enfeitados.


Olhando melhor, os ramos são ligeiramente pendentes e as agulhas longas; és capaz de ter razão  Sem ver a árvore toda é mais difícil. Mas sim, ficam todos espectaculares, especialmente quando começam a libertar o pólen


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Nov 2018 às 07:55)

Bom dia,

Temperatura atual 12°C 

Vento de Sul a 24km/h com rajadas de 57km/h
Radar está interessante


----------



## JoaoCodeco (8 Nov 2018 às 08:00)

Bom dia
Já não chove a muito, eis que chove moderado.


Enviado do meu 4047X através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (8 Nov 2018 às 08:09)

Bom dia,
Céu nublado 
Mínima de 10,1°C
Atual de 12°C
85% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (8 Nov 2018 às 09:11)

Já chove 
0,9 mm 
12,2 graus 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (8 Nov 2018 às 09:11)

Chove moderado.


Enviado do meu 4047X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (8 Nov 2018 às 09:39)

Bom dia,

grande escuridão e chove torrencialmente


----------



## meko60 (8 Nov 2018 às 09:44)

O radar mostra isso mesmo,Snifa .Deve estar a cair bem.


----------



## guimeixen (8 Nov 2018 às 09:52)

Bom dia,

Chove bastante também aqui, 8,6mm acumulados.


----------



## ampa62 (8 Nov 2018 às 09:58)

Bom dia, 

Chove desde as 7.30 sem parar.

13.7 mm acumulados.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Nov 2018 às 10:05)

Já estava com saudades..mais uma carga de água os amantes da chuva devem estar em êxtase com tanta água a cair do céu!
12°c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## 1337 (8 Nov 2018 às 11:19)

64.4 mm em Ponte de Lima no dia 6 de Novembro. impressionante


----------



## joselamego (8 Nov 2018 às 11:19)

Céu muito nublado 
Chuva moderada 
9,7 mm 
11,3°C
92% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Nov 2018 às 11:26)

Nova linha de instabilidade já visível no radar.


----------



## Harry Potter (8 Nov 2018 às 12:16)

Choveu torrencialmente durante minutos há pouco  agora abertas

Vento fraco


----------



## JoaoCodeco (8 Nov 2018 às 12:16)

Dilúvio!!!


Enviado do meu 4047X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Matos (8 Nov 2018 às 12:20)

Por Riba de Ave sigo com 12mm!!


----------



## ampa62 (8 Nov 2018 às 12:40)

E começam os cortes de energia...

Duas horas sem energia....Basta uma trovoadazinha e vai tudo abaixo.


----------



## Paelagius (8 Nov 2018 às 14:24)

Boa tarde,

Aguaceiro forte


----------



## Scan_Ferr (8 Nov 2018 às 14:41)

Grande aguaceiro neste momento.


----------



## Snifa (8 Nov 2018 às 14:55)

Aguaceiro muito forte há momentos, o acumulado do dia está nos 17.8 mm 

Enviado  através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (8 Nov 2018 às 14:59)

Nova carga de água por Gondomar 
12,8 mm
12,3 graus 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Nov 2018 às 15:09)

Linha intensa de alta precipitação, evoluindo para Este.


----------



## Harry Potter (8 Nov 2018 às 15:25)

Uma bomba  e mais um aguaceiro torrencial, diluviano mesmo

Rajadas também bem fortes, mas mais uma vez tudo curto, não durou mais de 5 minutos

Agora já está a limpar outra vez


----------



## guimeixen (8 Nov 2018 às 17:11)

Trovão à uns minutos.


----------



## Snifa (8 Nov 2018 às 17:23)

Forte aguaceiro com algum granizo neste momento


----------



## Snifa (8 Nov 2018 às 17:35)

Chegou mesmo a acumular algum (pouco) granizo/saraiva no beiral da janela, com este aguaceiro o acumulado subiu para os *20.4 mm* 





Novembro segue com  *98,6 mm, *nada mau para 8 dias 

10.6 ºc actuais.


----------



## joselamego (8 Nov 2018 às 18:00)

Aguaceiros por vezes fortes e de granizo 
 10,7°C
Acumulados de 15,8 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (8 Nov 2018 às 19:03)

Com cortes de energia sucessivos e longos fico agora com o dilema em qual das duas acreditar: a minha estação no Wundermap marca 24 mm acumulados e no meteoplug 34 mm.

A temperatura mantém-se praticamente constante ao longo do dia variando entre 8.9 e 10.3ºC.


----------



## joselamego (8 Nov 2018 às 20:20)

Boas, 
Céu nublado 
Máxima de 14,2°C
Atual de 11,2°C
87% hr
Acumulados de 16,6 mm


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (8 Nov 2018 às 21:44)

Aguaceiros 
19,1°C mm
10,8 graus 
88% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (8 Nov 2018 às 21:53)

Mais um aguaceiro curto mas intenso há momentos, acumulado subiu para 22.4 mm


----------



## JoaoCodeco (8 Nov 2018 às 22:04)

Por aqui reina a calma!

Enviado do meu 4047X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Nov 2018 às 23:23)

Boa noite.

Aquilo que me parecia uma manhã carregada de chuva moderada\forte e persistente foi-o apenas isso: "parecia". 
Lá tivemos chuva moderada, com muito cinzento-escuro e vento moderado.
Depois lá tivemos alguns aguaceiro, fracos a moderados (curtos).
O *acumulado *de hoje é de *11,4 mm*.
O *total mensal* está nos *120,1 mm*.

Pelo que tenho visto (e lido) os totais da precipitação prevista para sexta-sábado-domingo tem sido reduzidos a cada saída cá no litoral norte. Veremos se se aproximam sequer do patamar inferior previsto há 3-4 dias pelos vários modelos meteorológicos.




Agora está concentrada mais a sul, na zona centro do país, o grosso da precipitação.
Concerteza que para o centro e para o sul será excelente se se confirmar isto.


Está é fria e húmida a noite...

*Tactual: 6,7ºC
Hr: 91%*​


----------



## Scan_Ferr (9 Nov 2018 às 01:38)

Chove bem.


----------



## joselamego (9 Nov 2018 às 08:10)

Bom dia 
Aguaceiros de madrugada
Rendeu 4,9 mm
Temperatura atual de 9,9°C
94% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (9 Nov 2018 às 10:41)

Bom dia,
Chuva fraca a moderada com vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## karkov (9 Nov 2018 às 11:30)

A viajar de Guimarães para Ponte de Lima... vai agravando a chuva...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (9 Nov 2018 às 12:52)

Boa tarde, 
Vento a aumentar de intensidade.
Chuva moderada.


----------



## jonas (9 Nov 2018 às 12:55)

Por aqui chove fraco.
O vento faz-se sentir.


----------



## ampa62 (9 Nov 2018 às 15:23)

Boa tarde, 

10 mm acumulados até ao momento. Chove desde as 11.45.


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Nov 2018 às 15:39)

Boa tarde.

Mas que belo dia de outono.
Cinzento, fresco, húmido e ventoso. Maravilhoso!
E não estou a gozar. Um dia à antiga, a pedir um recato e uma soneca com a chuva, empurrada pelo vento, a bater nas janelas...
Bem, basta de lamechices.

O vento sopra moderado com rajadas e a chuva é fraca, por vezes moderada, e persistente.
O *acumulado* está nos *8,4 mm*.

*Tactual: 12,8ºC
Hr: 97%*​


----------



## Paula (9 Nov 2018 às 16:11)

Boa tarde.

Muita chuva com vento acompanhar.
Uma verdadeira tarde de inverno!


----------



## Harry Potter (9 Nov 2018 às 16:45)

Nevoeiro cerrado de tal forma em Felgueiras que até para meter a chave no carro tive dificuldades 

Chove, aquela chuva chata, miudinha mas certinha, e o vento tem umas rajadas de vez em quando

Está fresco, mas nao esta muito frio


----------



## ampa62 (9 Nov 2018 às 17:11)

Por aqui chove bem. Molha mesmo  
20 mm acumulados.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (9 Nov 2018 às 17:25)

Hola hola, 
Mas que tarde de inverno à maneira como disse o nosso colega @Aristocrata.
Chuva fraca a moderada, mas certinha, por vezes o vento levanta cabelo. 
Vamos aguardar pelas próximas horas, parece que a chuva vai carregar no pedal novamente e com força.
A relatar do meu corpo de bombeiros.


----------



## 1337 (9 Nov 2018 às 17:44)

Aqui já nem sequer chove, estava á espera de muito mais, e o radar está uma porcaria...


----------



## Pek (9 Nov 2018 às 18:26)

No vizinho litoral galego. O mais destacado no momento no quadrante sudoeste da província da Corunha (precipitação) e na costa norte da Corunha e Lugo (vento):







Fonte: MeteoGalicia


----------



## joselamego (9 Nov 2018 às 19:19)

Boa noite 
Céu muito nublado 
Máxima de 14,7°C, que é a atual 
Acumulados até agora de 7,3 mm
92% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Nov 2018 às 20:10)

Boas ,

Muito vento por aqui, o carro até abana..

Sopra de SSW a *41km/h* com rajadas acima dos *70km/h *
Atuais *14.2°C* acumulados apenas *2mm*


----------



## JoaoCodeco (9 Nov 2018 às 20:47)

Boa noite,
Vento aumentou de intensidade.


Enviado do meu 4047X através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (9 Nov 2018 às 20:51)

Rajadas fortes e constantes...


Enviado do meu 4047X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Nov 2018 às 21:03)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Boa noite,
> Vento aumentou de intensidade.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu 4047X através do Tapatalk


Continua a aumentar de intensidade, vento médio passou para *45km/h* de SSW


----------



## ampa62 (9 Nov 2018 às 21:12)

A temperatura continua a subir ligeiramente, o vento intenso ao longo do dia e o acumulado chegou perto dos 30 mm (metade do previsto para este dia).


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Nov 2018 às 21:24)

Boa noite.

*Ops*!
Isto é muita parra e pouca uva.
Isto é mais vento que chuva...O vento sopra moderado com rajadas por vezes fortes. A chuva? Epá...nem me falem! 
Chuva fraca ou chuvisco em geral. Virá mais?
Acredito que sim com o passar das horas, com a frente a descer em latitude, os acumulados subirão.
O tecto de nuvens está baixo.
O *acumulado* está nos *11,4 mm*.
A temperatura está em lenta subida com a entrada de ar mais temperado e húmido (prenúncio do tal "rio atmosférico" que nos afectará.

*Tactual: 14,1ºC
Hr: 95%*​


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Nov 2018 às 21:30)

Boa noite! Muito vento por aqui para já não chove,ainda bem!!!
Sigo Sigo com uma temperatura mais agradavel 13°c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (9 Nov 2018 às 21:32)

Boa noite,

O dia tem estado a ser bem menos chuvoso do que o esperado e pelo radar, para já pelo menos, não se vislumbram grandes mudanças. A minha estação de referência parece que já tem o pluviómetro a funcionar; vai com 3,3mm. Não é mau, mas podia ser melhor 

Já o vento, esse sim, tem soprado com bastante vontade durante todo o dia — rajada máxima de 43,4km/h.

Ontem foi bem diferente. Infelizmente os afazeres profissionais não me permitiram partilhar o acompanhamento. Estive o dia todo dentro de um antigo armazém em Matosinhos e o barulho que aquelas violentas cargas de água faziam no telhado era impressionante; só apetecia largar tudo e ir para a rua!  Mas não deu... 

Quanto a temperaturas de hoje, máxima de 14,1ºC — que é a temperatura atual — e mínima de 8,6ºC.


----------



## João Pedro (9 Nov 2018 às 21:55)

Bela chuvada puxada a vento há já alguns minutos


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Nov 2018 às 21:57)

Falei e começou a chover  
Venha de lá o tédio!! 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Nov 2018 às 22:04)

Vento fortíssimo neste momento, com rajadas violentas... as janelas tremem


----------



## ampa62 (9 Nov 2018 às 22:42)

Chove ainda com mais intensidade. A barreira dos 40 mm foi atingida.

Enviado do meu SM-G920F através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (9 Nov 2018 às 22:59)

Chove bastante agora acompanhado de vento bastante intenso. 20.8mm acumulados.


----------



## Snifa (9 Nov 2018 às 23:08)

Boas,

Por aqui alguma chuva com 8.4 mm acumulados até ao momento, está sobretudo muito vento com rajadas fortes de SW entre 55 a 60 Km/h.

13.7°c actuais.


----------



## Pek (9 Nov 2018 às 23:25)

Actualização


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Nov 2018 às 23:29)

Continuação de boa noite.

Por cá chove moderadamente, acompanhado de vento moderado com rajadas por vezes fortes.
O *acumulado* está nos *20,1 mm*.

A linha de precipitação mais intensa está agora por todo o Minho e no limite norte do Douro Litoral.
Vamos aguardar para ver se desce um pouco e envolve todo o nosso litoral norte...


----------



## Gates (10 Nov 2018 às 00:29)

De há uma hora para cá chove com intensidade e acima de tudo o vento está forte.


----------



## dj_teko (10 Nov 2018 às 00:31)

Como a muito não via, o vento nem deixa as pingas cair no chão.


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Nov 2018 às 07:26)

Bom dia povo das chuvas.

A madrugada continuou a despejar boa chuva e vento qb.
O *acumulado* por aqui está nos *33,8 mm*.
A linha de precipitação lá desceu um pouco, deixando acumulados generosos.
Neste momento estamos em regime de aguaceiros.
O céu está muito nublado e o vento sopra fraco a moderado com rajadas, de SSO.

*Tactual: 14,0ºC
Hr: 96%
*​*Tenham um excelente fim de semana. E um bom S. Martinho...*


----------



## Snifa (10 Nov 2018 às 08:36)

Bom dia,

madrugada com chuva, *18 mm* acumulados ( ontem *12.8* mm)

13.7ºc actuais, vento SW 14 Km/h.

Novembro segue com *131,4 mm.
*
Nevoeiro fechado neste momento.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (10 Nov 2018 às 08:57)

Bom dia,
Sigo Novembro com *206mm* (perda dados)
De momento céu muito nublado, vento fraco de SSO
Fiz um resumos dos acumulados mais excessivos aqui do distrito de Viana do Castelo.
V.N.Cerveira dia 6 com *48.7mm*
Lamas de Mouro dia 6 com *48.3mm*
Monção dia 6 com *34.3mm*
P. Lima dia 6 com *64.4mm*
V. Castelo (Chafé) dia 6 com *39.4mm*


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Nov 2018 às 09:28)

Bom dia,

Noite de chuva e grande ventania por cá, rajadas atingiram *93 Km/h* . Deixo aqui o registo das últimas 24h :






Acumulados *16.3mm* este mês está agora com *90.8mm* 

Sigo com chuviscos, temperatura atual de *13.8ºC *


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Nov 2018 às 09:43)

Linha de instabilidade a aproximar-se de Viana do Castelo. O perfil quase _horizontal _em relação ao seu movimento deverá fazer com que a chuva seja intensa e persistente.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (10 Nov 2018 às 10:25)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Linha de instabilidade a aproximar-se de Viana do Castelo. O perfil quase _horizontal _em relação ao seu movimento deverá fazer com que a chuva seja intensa e persistente.




Confirmo, chuva moderada!!!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (10 Nov 2018 às 10:33)

Estão aqui as culpadas!!!!
Chove torrencialmente


----------



## João Pedro (10 Nov 2018 às 11:08)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Estão aqui as culpadas!!!!
> Chove torrencialmente


Bom dia!

Tanta águinha para a serra d'Arga e para o rio Âncora!  Bom fim-de-semana para ir ver as cascatas do Pincho, e outras pela serra; devem estar todas belíssimas! 
-------------------
Já por cá, nada de especial, não chove — ou não acumula significativamente — há umas 5 ou 6 horas. Volto ao pluviómetro do ISEP que continua a ser mais confiável do que o da "minha" estação: vai com 15,7mm acumulados, sendo que 15,5mm foram até sensivelmente às 4 da manhã.

De resto, continua bastante ventoso, embora menos que ontem. Céus maioritariamente encobertos com abertas ocasionais por onde vão passando alguns raios de sol. 14,2ºC é a temperatura atual e a mínima foi de 12,9ºC.


----------



## joselamego (10 Nov 2018 às 13:29)

Boa tarde 
Céu muito nublado 
Acumulado até ao momento de 19,7 mm
Temperatura atual de 17,5°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Matos (10 Nov 2018 às 14:25)

Boas Tardes,
ontem o dia por riba de ave ficou-se pelos 18.3 mm, tendo a maior acumulação acontecido entre as 22h e a 00h ( perto de 15mm).
Hoje a madrugada mostrou-se generosa. Até as 4h acumulou 24 mm. Desde então apenas um aguaceiro por volta das 13h.
Neste momento sigo com 17,5ºC


----------



## JoaoCodeco (10 Nov 2018 às 17:51)

Boa noite,
T - 15ºC
HR - 90%
P.orvalho - 13ºC
Bulso seco - 14ºC
Céu nublado


----------



## joselamego (10 Nov 2018 às 19:19)

Céu nublado 
Máxima de 17,8°C
Atual de 15,6°C
92% hr
Acumulado hoje de 20,1° mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (10 Nov 2018 às 20:30)

Chove moderado!


----------



## joselamego (10 Nov 2018 às 20:30)

Resumo de hoje :
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## karkov (11 Nov 2018 às 03:23)

O verão de S. Martinho aqui chegou à noite 







Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (11 Nov 2018 às 08:28)

Bom dia,

muita chuva por aqui, por vezes forte, sigo com *20.2 mm* acumulados ( rain rate máximo até ao momento 102.8 mm/h às 06:14 h ) 


13.4ºc Vento de SW 19 Km/h com rajadas.
Chove de forma por vezes intensa e persistente. 

Pelo satélite e radar ainda falta chover bastante


----------



## joselamego (11 Nov 2018 às 08:38)

Bom dia 
Céu muito nublado 
Chove 
Acumulado de 11,5 mm
Temperatura atual de 14,7°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (11 Nov 2018 às 09:14)

Bom dia,

Acordei pelas seis da manhã com o barulho que a chuva fazia lá fora; ainda fiquei a observar o dilúvio à janela durante uns bons minutos 

Os acumulados pelo Porto são generosos:
ISEP: 20,07mm
IPMA (até às 8h00)
Massarelos: 15,7mm
S. Gens: 16,4mm
Pedras Rubras: 14,1mm
Estão 13,4ºC neste momento e continua a chover. E a ver pelo radar, não está para acabar tão cedo


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Nov 2018 às 09:18)

João Pedro disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Acordei pelas seis da manhã com o barulho que a chuva fazia lá fora; ainda fiquei a observar o dilúvio à janela durante uns bons minutos
> 
> ...


Bom dia! É interessante como está a chover aí bem, mas Porto e Braga estão com alerta verde...


----------



## João Pedro (11 Nov 2018 às 09:22)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Bom dia! É interessante como está a chover aí bem, mas Porto e Braga estão com alerta verde...


Pois estão; e parece-me um pouco prematuro passar o aviso para verde, para não dizer outra coisa, tanto pelo satélite como pelo radar...


----------



## Snifa (11 Nov 2018 às 09:30)

E chove, chove.. *23 mm* e a subir 

Não há um "avisozinho" aqui para o NW?


----------



## guimeixen (11 Nov 2018 às 09:56)

Bom dia,

Chove bem agora, o acumulado vai nos 23.6mm.


----------



## Snifa (11 Nov 2018 às 10:08)

Campo da Constituição completamente alagado, estão a ocorrer treinos e mais parece que estão a jogar numa piscina...continua a chover com intensidade e gotas grossas


----------



## João Pedro (11 Nov 2018 às 11:01)

A clarear um pouco agora, mas continua a chover certinho. ISEP: 26,42mm.
Mas o radar não engana, não está para parar tão cedo.

Atualização:
Estações IPMA (Até às 10h00)
Massarelos: 21,1mm
S. Gens: 27,8mm
Pedras Rubras: 27,4mm


----------



## joselamego (11 Nov 2018 às 11:19)

Bom dia 
Continua a chuva moderada 
Acumulados de 23,6 mm
14,3°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Nov 2018 às 11:35)

Bom dia.

Mas que carga de água caiu a meio da manhã. 
A chuva tem sido persistente, gotas grossas, e pelas 10h caiu de forma mais intensa.
O *acumulado* está nos *43,2 mm*.
O *total mensal* está nos *223,2 mm*. Na média...
O vento sopra fraco de SSO.

*Tactual: 12,8ºC
Hr: 96%*​


----------



## joselamego (11 Nov 2018 às 11:36)

Por Gondomar continua a chuva 
25,3 mm acumulados 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (11 Nov 2018 às 12:27)

Continua os acumulados 27,5 mm
A soma deste mês vai em 166,9


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (11 Nov 2018 às 13:20)

Boas,

*31 mm* acumulados, neste momento chove bem e  com gotas grossas 

A chuva vem toda de SW, de acordo com o radar e satélite, e parece que entrará um pouco mais a Norte ( e litoral)  do que o inicialmente previsto.. 

Novembro segue com *162,4  mm.*


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Nov 2018 às 14:22)

Boa tarde.
A chuva continua, mais fraca.
O céu permanece encoberto e o vento fraco.
O acumulado está nos 46,5 mm.


----------



## guimeixen (11 Nov 2018 às 14:49)

Continua a chover certinho, 33.5mm acumulados.


----------



## joselamego (11 Nov 2018 às 14:51)

Continua a chover 
Moderada
33,6 mm
Temperatura em queda 13,4°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Nov 2018 às 15:39)

Continuação de excelente tarde de S. Martinho.

Por aqui continua a chuva moderada.
O acumulado subiu para os 51,6 mm. Nada mau!
O vento sopra fraco.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Nov 2018 às 16:29)

Boa tarde mais do mesmo chuva e acidentes com fartura bombeiros não tem mãos a medir...
Ainda bem que amanhã as coisas melhoram!
Farto de tanta chuva.
Por agora está bem mais frio do que era previsto.
10°c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (11 Nov 2018 às 16:39)

Boa tarde 
Acumulado maior do que o previsto 
40,7 mm
12,3°C de temperatura 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Nov 2018 às 16:59)

A chuva está a acalmar.
Neste momento por terras de Matosinhos, no caminho para cá a chuva diminuiu de intensidade conforme ia-me aproximando do litoral.
Agora apenas umas pingas isoladas.
Está é fresco...
O acumulado está nos 53,8 mm.

Continuação de boa tarde e uma boa semana em perspectiva...


----------



## joselamego (11 Nov 2018 às 17:59)

Chuva fraca agora
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (11 Nov 2018 às 19:27)

Boa noite ,
Céu nublado 
O evento está a dar as últimas 
Acumulado hoje de 45,7 mm
Foi praticamente todo o dia a chover 
Máxima de 15,6°C
11,6°C atuais 
92% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Nov 2018 às 20:23)

Boa noite.

Tivemos um dia acima das expectativas mais recentes.
Até meio da semana a previsão era de muita chuva, mais do que tivemos hoje.
Mas então o corte foi enorme.
Da forma que caiu foi excelente para as terras.
Por Paços de Ferreira o acumulado é de 54,9 mm.


----------



## João Pedro (11 Nov 2018 às 20:33)

Boas noites,

Que rico dia de inverno, daqueles bons para enroscar com a mantinha no sofá e comer castanhas  
Quanto a chuvinha, embora não tenha sido nada do que se chegou a prever, não nos podemos queixar cá pelo burgo, que ficou bem regado:

ISEP: 36,1mm

Estações IPMA (Até às 19h00)
Massarelos: 34,5mm
S. Gens: 45,6mm
Pedras Rubras: 42,5mm
Seguimos sem chuva e com 10,3ºC; está fresquinho lá fora 

Venha agora o sol para secar esta humidade, e fazer brilhar as cores de outono


----------



## joselamego (11 Nov 2018 às 20:58)

Boas, 
Já não chove por Gondomar 
Acumulado hoje de 45,7 mm
11,3 °C atuais 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (11 Nov 2018 às 20:59)

Boas,

*40 mm* acumulados por aqui 

Neste momento mais fresco com 10.4 ºc actuais, vento praticamente nulo e 95% HR.


----------



## Harry Potter (11 Nov 2018 às 22:15)

Bem, olhando aos vossos acumulados até parece que foi um dia muito chuvoso aqui...

Só que não, a chuva não quis muito com a minha terra, tirando aguaceiros moderados a fortes de noite, o dia foi de chuva fraca, e nem sequer era persistente

Acumulados de 22mm's na estação mais próxima de mim


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Nov 2018 às 08:14)

Bom dia,
Nevoeiro do Douro a chegar a esta zona, devido ao vento de Leste

Mínima *7.1ºC*

Agora *7.9ºC *com *99%* de humidade.


----------



## microcris (12 Nov 2018 às 11:02)

Bom dia!
Manhã fresquinha mas com muito sol


----------



## joselamego (12 Nov 2018 às 11:30)

Bom dia 
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 9,1°C
Atual de 13,1°C
89%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (12 Nov 2018 às 14:17)

Boa tarde! 
Céu pouco nublado limpo, temperatura amena.
Levo o mês com* 248mm acumulados *
Espero que venha mais molho.


----------



## joselamego (12 Nov 2018 às 17:31)

Boa tarde ,
Céu pouco nublado ou limpo 
Máxima de 16,3°C
Atual de 13,5°C
76% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (12 Nov 2018 às 19:20)

Começa a inversão, com *7.5°C*.


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Nov 2018 às 19:35)

Boa noite.

A noite passada já foi seca e o dia assim o foi.
O sol já se apresentou bem disposto, com algumas nuvens como que a dizerem "Não abuses!" ...
O céu está agora limpo e o vento calmo.
Já se sente a frescura típica outonal. 

*Tmín: 4,6ºC
Tmáx: 14,4ºC

Tactual: 7,9ºC
Hr: 87%
*​


JoaoCodeco disse:


> Espero que venha mais molho.


Vá, não abuses. Há quem queira agora tempo seco aqui pelo norte.
Se fosses do Alentejo pedias é chuva...


----------



## Jorgemeteo (12 Nov 2018 às 20:39)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Tivemos um dia acima das expectativas mais recentes.
> Até meio da semana a previsão era de muita chuva, mais do que tivemos hoje.
> ...


Já há muitos anos que acompanho a tua estação, porra isso aí é mesmo um penico, parece que mijas para lá, desculpa a brincadeira, não leves a mal.


----------



## Harry Potter (12 Nov 2018 às 21:40)

Frio por aqui, mas ainda não é desta que haverá uma geada, não está fácil

Hoje foi um dia de sol até quentinho, depois dos últimos dias de chuva e cinzentos

@Jorgemeteo Em Paços de Ferreira chove muito, acho que chove mais que aqui em Felgueiras

Na zona de Barrosas também chove sempre mais, não sei porque razão será, mas tenho quase a certeza disso.


----------



## c0ldPT (12 Nov 2018 às 22:53)

*5.0°C*. Se não houver vento deve haver alguma geada amanhã.


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Nov 2018 às 23:12)

Harry Potter disse:


> Em Paços de Ferreira chove muito, acho que *chove mais que aqui em Felgueiras*.
> Na zona de Barrosas também chove sempre mais, não sei porque razão será, mas tenho quase a certeza disso.


É natural, apesar da altitude ser semelhante, o facto de estar mais próximo do litoral terá a sua contribuição.
Em relação à zona de Barrosas...Caraças! Foste referir-te ao meu _*calcanhar de aquiles*_.
Barrosas é um caso à parte. Barrosas, com os seus mais de 450 mts de altitude, deve rivalizar com os supra-sumos da precipitação aqui do concelho de Paços de Ferreira, as freguesias da zona norte. Eu estou na zona mais a sul...zona em princípio ligeiramente menos pluviosa dentro deste planalto.



Jorgemeteo disse:


> Para teres mais do que Paços de Ferreira, ou mijas para o pluviómetro ou metes lá água.


 A ureia destruía aquilo em pouco tempo...



Jorgemeteo disse:


> Já há muitos anos que acompanho a tua estação, porra isso aí é mesmo um penico, parece que mijas para lá, desculpa a brincadeira, não leves a mal



A brincar que o digas, desde criança que ouço que Paços de Ferreira é o "peniquinho do céu" (não confundir com o "penico do céu" que é Braga!).
A forma do planalto, ligeiramente côncavo, com a zona *S\SO* mais baixa e a zona *N\NE* mais alta, tendo elevação maior entre os 400 e os 570 metros nas vertentes *SO-NO*, e elevação aproximada aos 400 mts na vertentes *SE-NE*, faz com que seja uma espécie de anfiteatro natural para as chuvas, principalmente as que entram de *S*, de *SO* e de *O*.
O maior registo que já vi por cá foi o do famoso outono-inverno de 2000-2001, com os seus *mais de 3500 mm*. Só o mês de março de 2001 teve uma precipitação total de 890 mm. A estação era a extinta de Lamoso do SNIRH, que ficava na zona norte do concelho a 370 mts de altitude, com dados de 1979 até 2001 (após isso teve dados parciais até 2003 e depois "kaputt!", deixou de ter dados...).





---

A noite segue fresquinha, com céu limpo e vento fraco de NNE.

*Tactual: 4,8ºC
Hr: 93%
*​Continuação de boa noite. E boa semana.


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Nov 2018 às 07:08)

Bom dia,

Manhã fria, mínima a descer aos *5.7ºC* 

Vento de ENE a *19km/h *

Nota-se um neblina / nevoeiro nas zonas mais abrigadas


----------



## joselamego (13 Nov 2018 às 07:59)

Bom dia 
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 6,3°C
6,6°C atuais 
92% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Nov 2018 às 08:13)

Bom dia.

Fresquinho!
O céu está limpo e o vento sopra fraco de NNO.
Parece-me ver geada nos campos a 300-500 mts de distância, numa zona mais propícia perto do rio Eiriz.

*Tmín: 1,9ºC

Tactual: 2.8ºC
Hr: 100%*​


----------



## JoaoCodeco (13 Nov 2018 às 10:08)

Nos primeiros 11 días de Novembro, nos "polos de chuvia" de #Galiciaacumuláronse grandes cantidades de auga. Un ranking (en l/m2):

-Muralla (Lousame-CO): 471,5
-Campo Lameiro (PO): 418,1
-Fontecada (Santa Comba-CO): 405,7
-Coto Muíño (Zas-CO): 403,3
-Fornelos (PO): 403

https://www.facebook.com/RedmeteoP/?ref=br_rs


----------



## JoaoCodeco (13 Nov 2018 às 10:08)

Aínda que as máximas serán agradables, esta mañá fixo moito frío, con XEADAS en bastantes zonas. Destacan as mínimas de (en ºC):

-Calvos de Randín (OU): -4,3
-Viana do Bolo (OU): -3,2
-Xinzo de Limia e Verín (OU): -2,7
-Baltar (OU): -2,1
-Beariz (OU): -1,8

https://www.facebook.com/RedmeteoP/?ref=br_rs


----------



## JoaoCodeco (13 Nov 2018 às 10:14)

Bom dia
Por aqui noite e manha fria, a descer aos 5ºC.
Céu limpo, vento nulo


----------



## joselamego (13 Nov 2018 às 13:49)

Boa tarde ,
Céu limpo 
16,8°C
71% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (13 Nov 2018 às 17:48)

Boa tarde/noite, 
Céu limpo,
T - 13ºC
HR - 79%
P.orvalho - 10ºC
Bulbo seco - 11ºC
D.V - S
V.V - 0km/h


----------



## c0ldPT (13 Nov 2018 às 18:00)

Boas, mínima de *1.3°C* e máxima de *17.2°C*.


----------



## guimeixen (13 Nov 2018 às 19:50)

Boa noite,

Início do dia bem fresco com mínima de 4,1ºC. De manhã tirei mais algumas fotos aqui perto às cores de outono:































À espreita


----------



## joselamego (13 Nov 2018 às 21:56)

Boa noite,
Céu limpo 
Máxima de 17,1°C
12,1°C atuais 
84% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (13 Nov 2018 às 22:44)

guimeixen disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Início do dia bem fresco com mínima de 4,1ºC. De manhã tirei mais algumas fotos aqui perto às cores de outono:
> 
> ...



Obrigado!


----------



## joselamego (14 Nov 2018 às 09:01)

Bom dia,
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 9,7°C
12,5°C
87% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (14 Nov 2018 às 18:17)

Boa noite ,
Céu pouco nublado 
Máxima de 18,9°C
14,7°C atuais 
78% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (14 Nov 2018 às 21:34)

Boa noite,
Tempo ameno, céu a ficar nublado
Vento fraco 

Enviado do meu 4047X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Nov 2018 às 10:52)

Bom dia.

Ontem dei uma "voltinha" (mais de 20 km de caminhada) pela serrania do Marão.
Muito vento, forte nas zonas intermédias - não fui aos topos devido ao nevoeiro permanente, estava algo agreste.
Não contava com tal...
Hoje acordámos com o céu muito nublado (nuvens baixas e médias).
Neste momento o céu está parcialmente a pouco nublado.
O vento sopra fraco de ENE.

*Tmín: 10,5ºC

Tactual: 17,0ºC
Hr: 72%*​


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (15 Nov 2018 às 11:23)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Ontem dei uma "voltinha" (mais de 20 km de caminhada) pela serrania do Marão.
> Muito vento, forte nas zonas intermédias - não fui aos topos devido ao nevoeiro permanente, estava algo agreste.
> Não contava com tal...



...


----------



## joselamego (15 Nov 2018 às 12:15)

Bom dia 
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 13,8°C
Atual de 18,8°C
71% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (15 Nov 2018 às 17:06)

Boa tarde! 
Dia primaveril.


----------



## joselamego (15 Nov 2018 às 18:00)

Boa noite 
Céu pouco nublado 
Máxima de 20,4°C
Atual de 17,9°C
73% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (16 Nov 2018 às 07:46)

Bom dia,
 Céu limpo, vento fraco de SE


Enviado do meu 4047X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Nov 2018 às 08:12)

Bom dia.

O céu está parcialmente nublado.
O vento sopra fraco de NNO.

*Tmín: 7,7ºC

Tactual: 8,4ºC
Hr: 95%
*​


Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> ...


_Mea culpa_
Por acaso tirei algumas, mas com o telemóvel. Vou verificar se tem alguma que valha a pena e, se sim, coloco-as aqui.


----------



## 1337 (16 Nov 2018 às 11:05)

A não ser que esteja a ver mal, no dia de ontem Ponte de Lima foi a estação mais quente do país, com 22.9ºC, o que não deixa de ser impressionante


----------



## Stinger (16 Nov 2018 às 14:03)

Uma célula a sul?? 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (16 Nov 2018 às 16:36)

Boa tarde,
Dia de primavera.
Surgiram células a E/SE.
Vento de S


----------



## Stinger (16 Nov 2018 às 16:39)

A pseudo célula a sul
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Nov 2018 às 16:42)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> O céu está parcialmente nublado.
> O vento sopra fraco de NNO.
> ...



Estava a meter.me contigo, na boa!  Mas se partilhares ficaremos muito mais felizes sim


----------



## guimeixen (16 Nov 2018 às 19:08)

Boa noite,

Mais um dia de sol sem mínimas interessantes para geada e por isso tenho aproveitado para tirar fotos às árvores na sua mudança de cor.

Deixo-vos aqui mais algumas fotos que tirei no dia 14 e outras hoje.

Dia 14:






Nestas duas de uma pequena nuvem lenticular nota-se bem onde ela se começa a formar por causa do ar estar a subir e depois onde se dissipa por causa do ar estar a descer, proporcionando um efeito de onda.














Dia 16:


----------



## joselamego (16 Nov 2018 às 20:05)

Boa noite, 
Céu parcialmente nublado 
Máxima de 20,3°C
Atual de 15,4°C
82% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (16 Nov 2018 às 21:37)

Boa noite
Céu limpo
T - 14ºC
HR - 73
D.V - S


----------



## JoaoCodeco (16 Nov 2018 às 21:38)

guimeixen disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Mais um dia de sol sem mínimas interessantes para geada e por isso tenho aproveitado para tirar fotos às árvores na sua mudança de cor.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Nov 2018 às 01:41)

Boa noite.

6ª feira, dia razoavelmente quente - por aqui não passou dos 20ºC (Tmáx de 19,4ºC) mas esteve agradável.
O sol ainda deu para aquecer.
A nebulosidade esteve sempre presente, parcialmente a cobrir o céu.

A noite segue calma, com nebulosidade presente - não consigo discernir que tipo de nuvens são, mas não observo estrelas.
O vento sopra fraco de Norte.

*Tactual: 11,4ºC
Hr: 83%
*​


Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Mas se partilhares ficaremos muito mais felizes sim


Sejam felizes então! 































A Serra do Marão é uma serra com paisagens muito interessantes.
A pé, de carro, de bicicleta, seja de que forma for, merece uma visita atenta.
Os seus recantos são inúmeros, variados.
Seja o meio humanizado ou o natural, passam-se bons momentos, inclusivé no contacto com os populares que nos recebem de braços abertos e sedentos de uma prosa sincera.


----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Nov 2018 às 07:20)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> 6ª feira, dia razoavelmente quente - por aqui não passou dos 20ºC (Tmáx de 19,4ºC) mas esteve agradável.
> O sol ainda deu para aquecer.
> ...


Bela reportagem, um abraço.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Nov 2018 às 07:21)

guimeixen disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Mais um dia de sol sem mínimas interessantes para geada e por isso tenho aproveitado para tirar fotos às árvores na sua mudança de cor.
> 
> ...


Parabéns, belas fotos, um abraço.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Nov 2018 às 09:24)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> 6ª feira, dia razoavelmente quente - por aqui não passou dos 20ºC (Tmáx de 19,4ºC) mas esteve agradável.
> O sol ainda deu para aquecer.
> ...



Obrigado, estão fantásticas!  Saudades do Marão, e das suas gentes


----------



## joselamego (17 Nov 2018 às 12:03)

Bom dia 
Céu parcialmente nublado 
Mínima de 12,9°C
19°C atuais 
72% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (17 Nov 2018 às 17:30)

E parece que lá vem a chuva
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


Esta Vista culmina do lado esquerdo a serra da freita, isto é, uma vista com amplitude até 50 kms . Para o ano talvez invista numa ipcam para visualizações


----------



## joselamego (17 Nov 2018 às 19:25)

Boa noite,
Céu nublado 
Máxima de 20°C
Atual de 16,7°C
71% hr
1006 hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## PauloSR (17 Nov 2018 às 19:56)

Tremor de terra sentido


----------



## guimeixen (17 Nov 2018 às 19:56)

Acho que acabei de sentir um sismo! Estava no sofá e abanei bem!


----------



## Cinza (17 Nov 2018 às 19:57)

PauloSR disse:


> Tremor de terra sentido


Confirmo
https://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=726212

http://www.ign.es/web/resources/sismologia/tproximos/prox.html

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/geofisica/sismicidade/


----------



## karkov (17 Nov 2018 às 20:06)

Algo que nunca tinha sentido... que sensação  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Nov 2018 às 20:10)

karkov disse:


> Algo que nunca tinha sentido... que sensação
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


E foi só M3,5...


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Nov 2018 às 20:19)

guimeixen disse:


> Acho que acabei de sentir um sismo! Estava no sofá e abanei bem!



Igual a mim. 


Pensei que tinha caído um armário tal abanou o sofá.


----------



## ampa62 (17 Nov 2018 às 21:12)

luismeteo3 disse:


> E foi só M3,5...


Ando insensivel. Aqui em Covas não senti nada. 

Enviado do meu SM-G920F através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (17 Nov 2018 às 23:40)

O dia por aqui foi cinzento, algo quente e sem história. 

Sigo com 15.1ºC e algum vento.


----------



## joselamego (18 Nov 2018 às 11:51)

Bom dia 
Céu nublado 
Vai caindo algumas pingas , chuvisco.
A frente já chegará fraca ao Norte 
Mínima de 16,1°C
Atual de 16,7°C
79% hr
Acumulado até ao momento de 0,1

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (18 Nov 2018 às 14:40)

Chuvisco 
16,7°C
0,4 mm acumulado 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (18 Nov 2018 às 18:09)

Boa noite,
Dia de céu nublado, vento fraco de SSE.
Chuviscos fracos, sem acumulação.
Tempo ameno para o abafado.


----------



## joselamego (18 Nov 2018 às 18:26)

Boa noite, 
Céu nublado 
Chuviscos ao longo do dia mas poucos e espassados 
Acumulado de 0,8 mm
Máxima de 17,4°C
15,2°C atuais 
82% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (18 Nov 2018 às 21:45)

Ora boas noites,depois de uma semanita muito exigente profissionalmente que me afastou da vossa sempre tão agradável companhia... 
O que vale é que foi uma semana assim para o parado, cheia de sol e temperaturas amenas, como já se esperava no domingo passado, senão tinha sido bonito... 
Na terça-feira consegui safar-me durante um par de horas para ir fotografar os tulipeiros (_Liriondendron tulipifera_) da Casa das Artes, cujas pontinhas vejo aqui das janelas de casa, uma vez que no ano passado "escaparam-me"!

Estavam magníficos 
As tílias-pendula (_Tilia tomentosa_ 'Petiolaris') e a faia-de-folhas-vermelhas (_Fagus sylvatica_ v. _atropunicea_) ainda estavam algo verdes, mas os liquidâmbares (_Liquidambar styraciflua_) e os diospireiros (_Diospyros kaki_) estavam também já belíssimos 

Também dei um saltinho rápido ao Jardim Botânico e à Casa Burmester, mas essas fotos ficam para depois... 

Tulipeiro, um dos maiores existentes no Porto



Amongst Casa das Artes' Colourful Giants. Porto, 13-11-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Amongst Casa das Artes' Colourful Giants. Porto, 13-11-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Da esquerda para a direita: tulipeiro, faia, tulipeiro, liquidâmbar



Amongst Casa das Artes' Colourful Giants. Porto, 13-11-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Tulipeiro



Amongst Casa das Artes' Colourful Giants. Porto, 13-11-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Tílias-pendula



Amongst Casa das Artes' Colourful Giants. Porto, 13-11-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Liquidâmbar e tulipeiro, bonitos contrastes de cor



Amongst Casa das Artes' Colourful Giants. Porto, 13-11-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Amongst Casa das Artes' Colourful Giants. Porto, 13-11-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Faia-de-folhas-vermelhas



Amongst Casa das Artes' Colourful Giants. Porto, 13-11-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Amongst Casa das Artes' Colourful Giants. Porto, 13-11-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Belíssimos os diospireiros, cheios de fruta que ninguém come...



Amongst Casa das Artes' Colourful Giants. Porto, 13-11-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

E mais uma das belíssimas folhas douradas do grande tulipeiro, para acabar a reportagem 



Amongst Casa das Artes' Colourful Giants. Porto, 13-11-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr
----------------------------

O dia hoje esteve mais encoberto e caíram umas pingas fraquitas, mal molhou o chão.
Seguimos neste momento com céu bastante encoberto, mas não o suficiente para esconder a Lua que vai conseguindo espreitar. A máxima foi de 17,7ºC e a mínima de 13,4ºC que foi atingida agora mesmo.


----------



## WHORTAS (18 Nov 2018 às 22:35)

João Pedro disse:


> Ora boas noites,depois de uma semanita muito exigente profissionalmente que me afastou da vossa sempre tão agradável companhia...
> O que vale é que foi uma semana assim para o parado, cheia de sol e temperaturas amenas, como já se esperava no domingo passado, senão tinha sido bonito...
> Na terça-feira consegui safar-me durante um par de horas para ir fotografar os tulipeiros (_Liriondendron tulipifera_) da Casa das Artes, cujas pontinhas vejo aqui das janelas de casa, uma vez que no ano passado "escaparam-me"!
> 
> ...


Muito bonito


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Nov 2018 às 22:45)

João Pedro disse:


> Ora boas noites,depois de uma semanita muito exigente profissionalmente que me afastou da vossa sempre tão agradável companhia...
> O que vale é que foi uma semana assim para o parado, cheia de sol e temperaturas amenas, como já se esperava no domingo passado, senão tinha sido bonito...
> Na terça-feira consegui safar-me durante um par de horas para ir fotografar os tulipeiros (_Liriondendron tulipifera_) da Casa das Artes, cujas pontinhas vejo aqui das janelas de casa, uma vez que no ano passado "escaparam-me"!
> 
> ...


Joãozito, sentimos a tua falta Bem regressado 
Quanto as fotos...pouco a dizer como sempre! Belíssimas, obrigado 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (19 Nov 2018 às 09:01)

João Pedro disse:


> Ora boas noites,depois de uma semanita muito exigente profissionalmente que me afastou da vossa sempre tão agradável companhia...
> O que vale é que foi uma semana assim para o parado, cheia de sol e temperaturas amenas, como já se esperava no domingo passado, senão tinha sido bonito...
> Na terça-feira consegui safar-me durante um par de horas para ir fotografar os tulipeiros (_Liriondendron tulipifera_) da Casa das Artes, cujas pontinhas vejo aqui das janelas de casa, uma vez que no ano passado "escaparam-me"!
> 
> ...




Boas fotos.
Magnifico.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (19 Nov 2018 às 09:12)

Bom dia, 
De momento espreita os sol.
Céu nublado com abertas.
Final do dia/noite eis que regressou a chuva.
A temperatura desceu significativamente.


----------



## joselamego (19 Nov 2018 às 09:57)

Bom dia 
Céu entre o nublado e por vezes  abertas de sol
Mínima de 12°C
Atual de 14°C
89% hr


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Nov 2018 às 14:55)

Boa tarde.

Pá, @João Pedro , que excelentes fotos nos trazes.
Vejo com alegria que no Porto ainda se mantêm zonas com árvores de grande porte, de grande beleza, a preservar. 

Por aqui, o sábado foi sem grande história, o domingo com chuviscos\chuva fraca ocasional, que me trouxe *2,0 mm* de *acumulado*.
Hoje temos céu parcial a muito nublado (neste momento 6-7 octas), com ameaça de umas pingas, intervalado com a presença do sol até há 2 horas atrás.
O vento sopra fraco de SO.
Isto está "morno", sensação térmica bastante agradável para a altura do ano.

*Tactual: 15,2ºC
Hr: 71%*​
Em relação à estação meteorológica de Paços de Ferreira - Vale do Sousa, os dados desde ontem passaram a estar disponíveis também neste endereço: *http://dados-estacao-pacos.lusometeo.com/*
Numa colaboração com o "Luso Meteo", de um colega nosso que está com esse projecto em mãos de há uns tempos para cá (está ainda a evoluir e parece-me sensato apoiar o seu crescimento), penso que visualmente está mais legível, sendo que a actualização se faz a cada 1 minuto.
Espero em breve criar uma página própria já que estou descontente (muito!) com o wunderground e PWS, ambos em sistema imperial nativo e com bastantes "bugs", no caso do wunder.


P.S.: ontem de manhã fiz a manutenção da EMA de Luzim-Penafiel. O udómtero apresentava o tubo de drenagem entupido de pó. De resto tudo ok. Já podem confiar nos dados dela...acho eu! 
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie.grafica/obsHorariosSup.jsp?selEstacao=657&idEstacao=657


----------



## karkov (19 Nov 2018 às 16:00)

Ja chove por Guimarães e o céu estava escuro escuro... será que vamos ter trovoadas?  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (19 Nov 2018 às 18:22)

Boa noite, 
Céu parcialmente nublado 
Máxima de 17,9°C
Atual de 14,4°C
84% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (19 Nov 2018 às 21:01)

Boa noite,

Depois de um dia bastante ensolarado, onde de quando em vez pelas horas do almoço apareceram umas torres e bigornas no horizonte, nada de muito interessante de passou pelo Porto. Um belo dia de outono, bom para passear para quem pôde 

A mínima foi de 11,8ºC e a máxima de 16,1ºC; um bocadinho mais fresco hoje. De momento estão 13,3ºC e a nossa amiga chuva está de volta  O ISEP já acumulou 3,05mm nesta última meia hora.


----------



## João Pedro (19 Nov 2018 às 21:08)

WHORTAS disse:


> Muito bonito


Obrigado! Há mais umas a caminho 



Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Joãozito, sentimos a tua falta Bem regressado
> Quanto as fotos...pouco a dizer como sempre! Belíssimas, obrigado
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Ahahah, imagino...  Obrigado, Ricardo 



JoaoCodeco disse:


> Boas fotos.
> Magnifico.


Obrigado, João. São mesmo árvores magníficas 



Aristocrata disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Pá, @João Pedro , que excelentes fotos nos trazes.
> Vejo com alegria que no Porto ainda se mantêm zonas com árvores de grande porte, de grande beleza, a preservar.


O Porto tem um belíssimo conjunto de jardins históricos, ainda cheios de árvores monumentais, muito graças aos nossos amigos britânicos que por cá assentaram arraiais desde o século XVIII. E muitos deles estão aqui à beira de casa  Nesta altura do ano esta zona da cidade fica ainda mais bonita! Obrigado Ari!


----------



## Snifa (19 Nov 2018 às 21:10)

Boas, 

por aqui também chuva ( a primeira do dia), o acumulado está nos *4.8 mm* e chove bem  com um rain rate máximo de 42.6 mm /h. 

12.5ºc actuais


----------



## Snifa (19 Nov 2018 às 21:16)

Até faz " fumo " agora, chove forte:


----------



## joselamego (19 Nov 2018 às 21:22)

Chuva moderada
2,0 mm 
Temperatura de 13,9°C
89% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (19 Nov 2018 às 21:22)

Que grande chuvada, assim em pouco tempo já com *10.9 mm* acumulados e continua, o movimento da célula é relativamente lento 
Rain rate máximo chegou aos 104.4 mm/h 

Isep também já nos *10.4 mm* e rain rate máximo de 93.2 mm/h.

https://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/gauges


----------



## João Pedro (19 Nov 2018 às 21:24)

O ISEP já vai nuns incríveis 10,9mm!
Deve ter sido alguma "tromba de água"... 

@Snifa : exacto


----------



## joselamego (19 Nov 2018 às 21:40)

Chove forte 
Acumulado a aumentar 
7,6 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (19 Nov 2018 às 21:55)

Boa noite,
ceu nublado com a lua a espreitar.
T - 13ºC
HR - 88%
P.orvalho - 11ºC
Bulbo seco - 12ºC
Por aqui chuviscou, morrinha.


----------



## joselamego (19 Nov 2018 às 22:08)

Chuva forte !
Até faz fumo 
16,1 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (19 Nov 2018 às 22:11)

Chuva forte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (19 Nov 2018 às 22:20)

joselamego disse:


> Chuva forte
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isso é que é cair... só te falta o wind gauge!


----------



## joselamego (19 Nov 2018 às 22:24)

Jesus !!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Nov 2018 às 22:37)

joselamego disse:


> Jesus !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


É que até interrompeste a chamada.


----------



## karkov (19 Nov 2018 às 23:10)

Começa a engrossar a chuva em Guimarães... ouve-se bem ela a cair na rua


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (19 Nov 2018 às 23:24)

Alguém mais atento a isto?





Parece-me suspeito...


----------



## guimeixen (19 Nov 2018 às 23:26)

João Pedro disse:


> Alguém mais atento a isto?
> 
> 
> Parece-me suspeito...




Já tem trovoada!


----------



## João Pedro (19 Nov 2018 às 23:28)

Já vi "feijões" assim antes, e o resultado não foi bom...


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Nov 2018 às 23:30)

Boa noite.
Por aqui chove moderadamente.
O acumulado está nos 7.4 mm.


----------



## João Pedro (19 Nov 2018 às 23:33)

guimeixen disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Início do dia bem fresco com mínima de 4,1ºC. De manhã tirei mais algumas fotos aqui perto às cores de outono:
> 
> ...





guimeixen disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Mais um dia de sol sem mínimas interessantes para geada e por isso tenho aproveitado para tirar fotos às árvores na sua mudança de cor.
> 
> ...


Tinham-me escapado estas...  Belíssimas, Guilherme!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Nov 2018 às 23:41)

Trovoada no litoral entre o Porto e Viana.


----------



## joselamego (19 Nov 2018 às 23:44)

Chuvisco
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## slbgdt (19 Nov 2018 às 23:52)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Trovoada no litoral entre o Porto e Viana.


Em Esposende:


----------



## Serra do Açor (20 Nov 2018 às 00:22)

João Pedro disse:


> Ora boas noites,depois de uma semanita muito exigente profissionalmente que me afastou da vossa sempre tão agradável companhia...
> O que vale é que foi uma semana assim para o parado, cheia de sol e temperaturas amenas, como já se esperava no domingo passado, senão tinha sido bonito...
> Na terça-feira consegui safar-me durante um par de horas para ir fotografar os tulipeiros (_Liriondendron tulipifera_) da Casa das Artes, cujas pontinhas vejo aqui das janelas de casa, uma vez que no ano passado "escaparam-me"!
> 
> ...


Boas fotos , as cores sai fantasticas.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Nov 2018 às 00:22)

Boas noites,

chove bastante por aqui neste momento.


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Nov 2018 às 04:16)

Acabo de acordar com a trovoada. Chove moderadamente.


----------



## joselamego (20 Nov 2018 às 07:59)

Bom dia 
Céu nublado 
Chuva fraca 
Acumulado de 3,5 mm
Temperatura de 12,1°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## karkov (20 Nov 2018 às 08:06)

Aqui por Guimarães vai chovendo bem


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Nov 2018 às 08:09)

Bom dia.

Noite que começou com aguaceiros, acalmando até agora de manhã, regressando os aguaceiros.
O *acumulado* até ao momento está nos *9,4 mm*.
O vento sopra fraco de SSO.

*Tactual: 10,3ºC
Hr: 93%*​


----------



## guimeixen (20 Nov 2018 às 12:27)

João Pedro disse:


> Tinham-me escapado estas...  Belíssimas, Guilherme!



Obrigado!


Por aqui também acordei com um trovão. A célula ainda produziu mais um relâmpago, mais não o consegui apanhar.


----------



## joselamego (20 Nov 2018 às 12:32)

Boas, 
Aguaceiros de manhã 
Acumulado de 5,7 mm
Temperatura de 14,4°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (20 Nov 2018 às 19:10)

Boa noite 
Acumulado hoje de 6,1 mm
Temperatura máxima de 15,3°C
12,9°C atuais 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (20 Nov 2018 às 20:35)

Boas noites,

Dia de aguaceiros até à hora do almoço, com boas e solarengas abertas. Durante a tarde fechou bastante, mas curiosamente choveu muito menos do que durante o período matinal. 6,86 mm acumulados no ISEP.

As temperaturas também ainda bem amenas; máxima de 14,1ºC, mínima de 11,3ºC e atual de 12,4ºC. Pelo radar parece que se aproximam umas pingas 

--------------------------

E como prometido, deixo mais alguns registos outonais para colorir o seguimento, feitos faz hoje uma semana, desta feita do Jardim Botânico do Porto.
Tal como na Casa das Artes, os tulipeiros — grandes e pequenos — também estavam "a bombar" com os seus vibrantes e calorosos dourados 



Tulip Tree (_Liriodendron tulipifera_) at the Botanical Garden. Porto, 13-11-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Tulip Tree (_Liriodendron tulipifera_) at the Botanical Garden. Porto, 13-11-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

O bordo-vermelho, juntou-se aos "primos" e este ano decidiu-se por uma indumentária dourada  Tinha meia dúzia de folhas vermelhas apenas. Mas sempre bonito.



Red Maple (_Acer rubrum_) at the Botanical Garden. Porto, 13-11-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Ao rubro estavam, verdadeiramente, a ficar os bordos-do-Japão. Das árvores mais bonitas do jardim.



Japanese Maple (_Acer palmatum_) at the Botanical Garden. Porto, 13-11-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Japanese Maples (_Acer palmatum_) at the Botanical Garden. Porto, 13-11-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Japanese Maples (_Acer palmatum_) at the Botanical Garden. Porto, 13-11-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Japanese Maple (_Acer palmatum_) at the Botanical Garden. Porto, 13-11-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Mais tímidos os carvalhos-escarlate, mas nada de se deitar fora 



Scarlet Oaks (_Quercus coccinea_) at the Botanical Garden. Porto, 13-11-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

E termino com a árvore mais imponente e bonita do Botânico, o imenso liquidâmbar junto à Casa, que este ano, infelizmente, perdeu uma grande parte da sua copa. O ramo ainda estava lá, mas fiz questão de o esconder...

Mas o que é surpreendente é que mesmo perdendo uma parte tão grande da copa, lá estava, magnífico como sempre! A luz do sol poente ilumina-o e trespassa-o agora de uma forma completamente diferente, mas tão bonita como antes! Como que a dizer "ainda cá estou..." 



Sweet Gum (_Liquidambar styraciflua_) at the Botanical Garden. Porto, 13-11-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sweet Gum (_Liquidambar styraciflua_) at the Botanical Garden. Porto, 13-11-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sweet Gum (_Liquidambar styraciflua_) at the Botanical Garden. Porto, 13-11-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sweet Gum (_Liquidambar styraciflua_) at the Botanical Garden. Porto, 13-11-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Ainda tive tempo de fotografar mais qualquer coisita ali ao lado, na Casa Burmester. Ficam para outro serão


----------



## João Pedro (20 Nov 2018 às 20:49)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Boas fotos , as cores sai fantasticas.
> 
> Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


Obrigado!


----------



## Serra do Açor (20 Nov 2018 às 20:57)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> Dia de aguaceiros até à hora do almoço, com boas e solarengas abertas. Durante a tarde fechou bastante, mas curiosamente choveu muito menos do que durante o período matinal. 6,86 mm acumulados no ISEP.
> 
> ...


Mais Uma serie de excelentes fotos , mas tens Uma que foi no momento exacto ,a foto onde surge o Sol , fantastica.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (20 Nov 2018 às 21:02)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Mais Uma serie de excelentes fotos , mas tens Uma que foi no momento exacto ,a foto onde surge o Sol , fantastica.
> 
> Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


Obrigado mais uma vez, Paulo 
Esta altura do dia, quando o sol já vai baixinho, é a melhor para fotografar. As cores ficam mais quentes e doces. E sempre que dá, gosto de apanhar o "rei" a espreitar por entre a folhagem


----------



## João Pedro (20 Nov 2018 às 21:54)

Vem aí molho...


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Nov 2018 às 22:06)

João Pedro disse:


> Vem aí molho...


Assinatura interessante...


----------



## João Pedro (20 Nov 2018 às 22:11)

Tiagolco disse:


> Assinatura interessante...


Está a formar um gancho... ontem à noite aconteceu a mesma coisa entre a Póvoa e Esposende, curiosamente. Trouxe alguma trovoada apenas.

Edit: claramente a intensificar


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Nov 2018 às 22:15)

Pessoal que vive na foz do Douro, ainda hoje de manha vi uma estrutura de nuvens baixas por volta das 9:40h na foz do rio douro. Podem estar atentos a ver o que se passa agora?


----------



## Snifa (20 Nov 2018 às 22:18)

João Pedro disse:


> Está a formar um gancho... ontem à noite aconteceu a mesma coisa entre a Póvoa e Esposende, curiosamente. Trouxe alguma trovoada apenas.
> 
> Edit: claramente a intensificar



Parece um pequeno núcleo depressionário claramente em forma de gancho e com movimento a "enrolar" .. 

Por aqui dia com aguaceiros em  especial durante a manhã, *5.8 mm *acumulados, o mês segue com *193,2 mm*. 

Está fresco com 11.5ºc actuais.


----------



## Snifa (20 Nov 2018 às 22:23)

Acabei de ver um clarão (distante) para o mar 

Direcção O/ONO.


----------



## João Pedro (20 Nov 2018 às 22:26)

Snifa disse:


> Acabei de ver um clarão (distante) para o mar
> 
> Direcção O/ONO.


Confirma-se, estava a ver no Sat24 agora mesmo


----------



## João Pedro (20 Nov 2018 às 22:33)

Vai entrar em Perafita com ecos vermelhos. Por aqui só nuvens a passar a grande velocidade e um ar bem fresco.


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Nov 2018 às 22:35)

Possibilidade dum fenómeno de vento extremo entre Leça da Palmeira e Vila do Conde


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Nov 2018 às 22:47)




----------



## joselamego (20 Nov 2018 às 23:06)

Boa noite ,
Céu nublado 
Aguaceiros durante o dia 
Acumulado de 6,7 mm
Temperatura atual de 12,0°C
92% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## manganao (20 Nov 2018 às 23:32)

o radar tão animado na zona norte e nenhum relato?


----------



## JoaoCodeco (20 Nov 2018 às 23:49)

Boa noite,
Boa rega por aqui. 

Enviado do meu 4047X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Paelagius (20 Nov 2018 às 23:52)

manganao disse:


> o radar tão animado na zona norte e nenhum relato?





JoaoCodeco disse:


> Boa noite,
> Boa rega por aqui.



Boa noite,

Nada a reportar até ao momento…

Soube que, mais a norte, no Mindelo, chovia bastante e ouvia-se trovoada.

Ouviu-se o vento soprar e choveu tão pouco aqui há pouco.


----------



## joselamego (20 Nov 2018 às 23:52)

Chuva forte e vento forte em Gondomar 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (20 Nov 2018 às 23:55)

joselamego disse:


> Chuva forte e vento forte em Gondomar
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


Mandem é trovoada...


Enviado do meu 4047X através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (21 Nov 2018 às 00:06)

Acalmou !
Veio de repente e foi no mesmo instante ...
8,7 mm acumulados 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Nov 2018 às 00:12)

Uma amiga minha disse que na Trofa caiu granizo.


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Nov 2018 às 00:20)

Boa noite.

Ontem foi dia de aguaceiros, alguns fortes.
O acumulado foi de 21,1 mm.

A esta hora está a cair um aguaceiro bem jeitoso, forte por vezes.
O acumulado vai em 5,3 mm.
O vento está fraco com algumas rajadas moderadas.


----------



## cookie (21 Nov 2018 às 07:19)

Bom dia!
Por estes lados pareceu granizar um pouco pelas 5:40 e depois trovejou. Agora está tudo calmo. Estão 11 graus, 83%HR e 1010 PA.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através do Tapatalk


----------



## WHORTAS (21 Nov 2018 às 07:48)

Bom dia
Noite algumas vezes tempestuosa por Esposende.
Agora não chove e o vento assobia...
Desagradável lá fora


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Nov 2018 às 09:30)

Tiagolco disse:


>




Completando o gif do @Tiagolco:


----------



## ecobcg (21 Nov 2018 às 10:02)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Completando o gif do @Tiagolco:




"Muita parra.. pouca uva"!!


----------



## joselamego (21 Nov 2018 às 10:25)

Bom dia 
Céu muito nublado 
Mínima de 10,3°C
Atual de 12°C
87% hr
Acumulado de madrugada de 1,6 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Nov 2018 às 11:30)

Alguma trovoada na costa...


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Nov 2018 às 11:36)

ecobcg disse:


> "Muita parra.. pouca uva"!!


Totalmente!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (21 Nov 2018 às 12:15)

Boa Tarde e bom almoço
Acabou de cair um aguaceiro fraco e com 2 pancadas.
Esta fraco isto. 

Enviado do meu 4047X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Nov 2018 às 13:36)

Chuva com granizo a passar na Foz do Douro

Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (21 Nov 2018 às 15:42)

Chove torrencialmente agora. À uns minutos grande estouro e acho que ainda consegui apanhar o raio no vídeo.


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Nov 2018 às 15:52)

Boa tarde.

Por ca tive granizo grande por segundos e depois granizo normal durante bons minutos pelas 05.30h. Pelas 8h ainda tinha granizo ao redor de casa.
Os aguaceiros vão-se sucedendo até agora, alguns fortes mas curtos em geral, na zona entre Paredes e Penafiel.
O acumulado na estação vai em 15,7 mm.

http://dados-estacao-pacos.lusometeo.com/


----------



## guimeixen (21 Nov 2018 às 16:40)

Aqui está o único relâmpago que a célula produziu:


----------



## c0ldPT (21 Nov 2018 às 16:56)

Há cerca de duas horas aguaceiro torrencial com granizo em S.João de Ver.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (21 Nov 2018 às 19:03)

Caiu agora um aguaceiro moderado! 

Enviado do meu 4047X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Carlos Seabra (21 Nov 2018 às 21:12)

Boa noite a todos!

Apesar de pouco participativo, passo por este fórum com frequência na curiosidade de saber o que se vai passando a nível meteorológico cá pelo Norte.

Esta tarde enquanto estava pelo Aeroporto, assisti a dois fenómenos com cerca de meia hora de separação e lembrei-me aqui da malta. 

Primeiro, um arco-íris bastante intenso a contrastar com um fundo igualmente carregado.






Mais tarde, o arco-íris desapareceu para dar lugar a esta interessante formação.






Cumprimentos e boas observações/registos!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (21 Nov 2018 às 21:31)

Aguaceiro moderado com grande pancada de trovão.
Nem tempo para filmar deu
Ahahah

Enviado do meu 4047X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Nov 2018 às 21:36)

Pessoal descargas eletricas a oeste do Porto


----------



## WHORTAS (21 Nov 2018 às 21:38)

Esposende
Chove e troveja como gente grande


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Nov 2018 às 21:38)

Sempre a dar





Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (21 Nov 2018 às 21:43)

Boa noite 
Céu nublado 
Máxima de 14,8°C
Atual de 9,9°C
Regime de aguaceiros durante o dia 
Acumulado de 11,2 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Cinza (21 Nov 2018 às 21:52)

Para o lado do mar está bem agitado
É de mim ou o ipma acabou de colocar o alerta amarelo devido


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Nov 2018 às 21:57)

Eco roxo de precipitaçao forte e granizo. Possivel fenomeno de vento severo pode surgir, Atençao Vila do Conde agora


----------



## Thomar (21 Nov 2018 às 21:57)

Deve estar agreste aí no litoral norte. Um eco roxo no mar, vamos ver no que é que vai dar.


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Nov 2018 às 22:01)

Thomar disse:


> Deve estar agreste aí no litoral norte. Um eco roxo no mar, vamos ver no que é que vai dar.



Vai dar prejuizo, as sargetas estão entupidas de folhas.


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Nov 2018 às 22:07)

Boas,


Trovoada por aqui neste momento, para já sem chuva.


----------



## Paula (21 Nov 2018 às 22:12)

Trovoada por aqui. 
Está bem fresco lá fora


----------



## ampa62 (21 Nov 2018 às 22:52)

Boa noite

Por Covas já houve um corte de energia de noite. Felizmente curto

De momento 8°C e 39 mm acumulados.






Enviado do meu SM-G920F através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (21 Nov 2018 às 22:56)

Aguaceiro moderado, acompanhado por trovoada. 

Enviado do meu 4047X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Nov 2018 às 22:59)

Carlos Seabra disse:


> Boa noite a todos!
> 
> Apesar de pouco participativo, passo por este fórum com frequência na curiosidade de saber o que se vai passando a nível meteorológico cá pelo Norte.
> 
> ...


Obrigado pela partilha das fotos Carlos, estão fantásticas Na segunda registas.te uns mammatus maravilhosos e gigantescos 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (21 Nov 2018 às 23:18)

guimeixen disse:


> Aqui está o único relâmpago que a célula produziu:



Belíssimo! 

Mas, já agora, corrijo: deve ser "raio" ou "descarga" e não "relâmpago".
Relâmpago é apenas o clarão produzido pelas descargas.


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Nov 2018 às 23:19)

Boa noite.

Há pouco observei nuvens a iluminar-se para O\NO. Certamente de núcleos a entrar agora na faixa Matosinhos\Maia -- Santo Tirso\Famalicão pelo radar do IPMA.
Tudo relativamente calmo com a vida da noite aqui pela zona.
O *acumulado* está nos *17,0 mm*.
O *acumulado mensal* subiu para os *282,4 mm*. Acima da média portanto...

*Tactual: 8,5ºC
Hr: 87%
*​http://dados-estacao-pacos.lusometeo.com/


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Nov 2018 às 23:41)

Chuva forte, granizo e trovoada em Esposende, há instantes.


----------



## slbgdt (21 Nov 2018 às 23:42)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Chuva forte, granizo e trovoada em Esposende, há instantes.


 Pelo radar está aí um célula muito activa


----------



## Stinger (21 Nov 2018 às 23:46)

Ouvi agora um trovão por gondomar 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (21 Nov 2018 às 23:51)

Por Gondomar acabei de ouvir trovão 
8,9°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## FSantos (21 Nov 2018 às 23:52)

Tonton disse:


> Belíssimo!
> 
> Mas, já agora, corrijo: deve ser "raio" ou "descarga" e não "relâmpago".
> Relâmpago é apenas o clarão produzido pelas descargas.




Um relâmpago consiste numa descarga elétrica entre nuvens ou com a superfície terrestre (raio).


----------



## c0ldPT (22 Nov 2018 às 00:02)

Trovão a oeste á cerca de 30min.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Nov 2018 às 00:08)

Falha de luz na Trofa há instantes, já está a voltar.


----------



## karkov (22 Nov 2018 às 00:09)

Trovão por Guimarães 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Astroamador (22 Nov 2018 às 00:09)

Trovão por Paços De Ferreira 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## karkov (22 Nov 2018 às 00:27)

Esta forte por Guimarães 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Matos (22 Nov 2018 às 00:27)

Por riba de ave vai roncando bem. Para ja sem chuva.


----------



## Tonton (22 Nov 2018 às 00:48)

FSantos disse:


> Um relâmpago consiste numa descarga elétrica entre nuvens ou com a superfície terrestre (raio).





Não é verdade.

Do dicionário (Priberam):

*re·lâm·pa·go* 
(origem controversa)
_substantivo masculino_

1. Clarão súbito e rápido proveniente de descarga eléctrica entre duas nuvens ou entre uma nuvem e a Terra.

Do IPMA:

_O relâmpago resulta da incandescência do ar sobreaquecido à passagem do raio na coluna de ar, resultante da conversão da energia eletromagnética em energia calorífica.
_
Da Wikipedia, mais detalhado:

O *relâmpago* (do latim: _re-_ + _lampare_, infinitivo de _lampare_, "brilhar"), também referido como _corisco_, _lôstrego_ ou _relampo_, é a emissão intensa de radiação electromagnética resultante de uma descarga electrostática na atmosfera (o raio) produzida por uma grande diferença de potencial elétrico entre porções de matéria (nuvem-nuvem ou solo-nuvem). A descarga provoca uma corrente eléctrica de grande intensidade que ioniza o ar ao longo do seu percurso, criando um plasma sobreaquecido que emite radiação electromagnética, parte da qual _sob a forma de luz no espectro visível (o relâmpago propriamente dito)_.[1] O relâmpago é percebido pelo olho humano como um repentino clarão de intensa luminosidade, frequentemente com acentuada cintilação, que precede ou acompanha o trovão,[2] embora durante a noite o relâmpago possa ser visto sem ser acompanhado pelo trovão (fenómeno conhecido por "_gelação_") e durante o dia o trovão possa ser ouvido sem que o relâmpago seja percebido.


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Nov 2018 às 01:07)

Cada ronco agora a oeste!!


----------



## FSantos (22 Nov 2018 às 01:07)

O raio vem sempre acompanhado do relâmpago (emissão intensa de radiação eletromagnética, a qual possui componentes na faixa visível do espectro), e do trovão (som estrondoso)

Ver um relâmpago ou ver um raio é a mesma coisa.

https://www.ipma.pt/pt/educativa/fa...iva/faq/meteorologia/observacao/faq_0009.html

https://pt.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raio_(meteorologia)


----------



## slbgdt (22 Nov 2018 às 01:18)

Chuva forte, por vezes granizo e trovoada em Barcelos


----------



## Tonton (22 Nov 2018 às 01:27)

FSantos disse:


> O raio vem sempre acompanhado do relâmpago (emissão intensa de radiação eletromagnética, a qual possui componentes na faixa visível do espectro), e do trovão (som estrondoso)
> 
> Ver um relâmpago ou ver um raio é a mesma coisa.
> 
> ...



Xiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, ver um raio ou um relâmpago é a mesma coisa?????? 
Nem sei por que é que são duas coisas diferentes.........................


----------



## FSantos (22 Nov 2018 às 01:56)

Por norma entre nuvens é um relâmpago e se chega ao solo é um raio.
Ambos são relâmpagos.


----------



## Tonton (22 Nov 2018 às 01:57)

Descargas pelo Norte nas últimas horas:


----------



## Tonton (22 Nov 2018 às 02:01)

FSantos disse:


> Relâmpago é o que conseguimos ver de um raio. É o clarão.



Só se fores tu, eu consigo ver o relâmpago e o raio, e a minha máquina fotográfica também...
Aliás, se for de dia, muitas vezes até nem se consegue ver os relâmpagos, só os raios!


----------



## FSantos (22 Nov 2018 às 02:16)

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/trovoada-e-raios-descargas-electricas-relampagos.1053/


----------



## Paelagius (22 Nov 2018 às 03:43)

Boa noite,

Queda de granizo.


----------



## guimeixen (22 Nov 2018 às 06:05)

Dois grandes estouros à pouco. Um terceiro já menos intenso foi produzido por um relâmpago nuvem-solo e por pouco que não o apanhei na foto.


----------



## joselamego (22 Nov 2018 às 06:59)

Bom dia
Aguaceiros intensos 
9,4°C
Acumulado de 3,8 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Nov 2018 às 08:22)

Bom dia.

Continuam os aguaceiros. Não ouvi trovões, o sono não me deixou! Não se pode...
O vento com a passagem das células sopra por vezes moderado com rajadas também moderadas.
O *acumulado* precisa de vitaminas, está com raquitismo: *5,1 mm*. 

*Tactual: 8,0ºC
Hr: 89%*​


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Nov 2018 às 08:27)

Eco roxo no mar a Oeste de Matosinhos


----------



## cookie (22 Nov 2018 às 08:31)

Mega célula em Perafita/matosinhos, perto da praia. Pode acontecer algo


Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (22 Nov 2018 às 08:51)

Bom dia, por volta das 8:00h aguaceiro forte com pedra a mistura, mas pouca. 
A trovoada é que está escassa.


----------



## Snifa (22 Nov 2018 às 08:55)

Grande chuvada pelo Porto neste momento 

Muito escuro.


----------



## Pedro Matos (22 Nov 2018 às 09:01)

Por Sequeira Chuva Forte!!

De repente parece noite.


----------



## guimeixen (22 Nov 2018 às 11:29)

Bom dia,

Deixo aqui vídeo do trovão mais potente desta noite:


----------



## joselamego (22 Nov 2018 às 11:58)

Boas,
Abertas de sol alternando com aguaceiros 
Temperatura de 14,0°
75% hr
Acumulado até ao momento de 4,6 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (22 Nov 2018 às 12:29)

Aguaceiro moderado com pedra e trovão a mistura. 

Enviado do meu 4047X através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (22 Nov 2018 às 13:08)

Aguaceiros 
5,5 mm acumulados 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (22 Nov 2018 às 13:19)

Wall cloud em aproximação de Oeste


----------



## Snifa (22 Nov 2018 às 13:20)

EDIT: grande relâmpago e trovão!


----------



## Andre Barbosa (22 Nov 2018 às 13:23)

Que valente estouro em Matosinhos, já não me lembrava de ouvir um assim


----------



## cookie (22 Nov 2018 às 13:24)

O tal eco roxo da manhã.







Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (22 Nov 2018 às 13:25)

Chove torrencialmente puxada a vento forte


----------



## cookie (22 Nov 2018 às 13:28)

Fotos de agora.
















Fiz um pequeno vídeo pois pareceu-me haver rotação na base, mas não deu em nada. E também não sei colocar o vídeo.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (22 Nov 2018 às 13:32)

Chove imenso, parece de noite, e entretanto mais um relâmpago e trovão agora mesmo .


----------



## Snifa (22 Nov 2018 às 13:36)

Que estouro enorme agora 

Chove torrencialmente


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Nov 2018 às 13:38)

Com a passagem desta célula a temperatura desceu 4°c.
8°c atualmente.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Nov 2018 às 13:47)

Raios visiveis a Sul da Foz do Douro

Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (22 Nov 2018 às 13:50)

Grande carga de água e trovoada, cá fica uma foto feita e editada no telemóvel ( daí o ruído presente) mas que dá para ter uma ideia do aspecto do céu  para Oeste e SW, antes da passagem desta célula muito activa pelo Porto:






Sigo com *23.4 mm* acumulados 

Isep *26.1 mm* 


Bem mais fresco com 8.8 ºc actuais.


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Nov 2018 às 13:57)

Boa tarde.

Bonito envolvimento da célula a chegar...




Já chove bem, escuro, cinzento, com vento moderado e com rajadas.
Acumulado de 7,4 mm (antes deste aguaceiro).

Edit: 10,4 mm..


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Nov 2018 às 14:15)

Já acalmou.
11,4 mm de acumulado.
Não ouvi trovoada.


----------



## joselamego (22 Nov 2018 às 14:16)

Chuva forte 
10,9°C
9,9 mm acumulados 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Nov 2018 às 14:17)

guimeixen disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Deixo aqui vídeo do trovão mais potente desta noite:



Acordei com esse balázio. Aliás, toda a freguesia deve ter acordado. Fiquei sem luz logo após essa descarga.

Foi uma madrugada animada, quase sempre com o som da trovoada como fundo, umas vezes mais longe, outras vezes mais próxima. 


Acabou por passar tudo de raspão. As únicas células que se aguentaram em terra passaram a NO e a sul daqui.


----------



## c0ldPT (22 Nov 2018 às 14:17)

Há 15min forte aguaceiro com algum granizo, correspondeu a um eco vermelho.


----------



## Thomar (22 Nov 2018 às 14:54)

guimeixen disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Deixo aqui vídeo do trovão mais potente desta noite:


Belo trovão, muito bem apanhado!


----------



## Stinger (22 Nov 2018 às 15:28)

Uma das células agora
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (22 Nov 2018 às 15:55)

Boa tarde,
Continuam os aguaceiros moderados a fortes, com granizo a mistura, mas de pouca duração.
Os campos já estão a ficar saturados de muita agua.
Vento de S, fraco a moderado.


----------



## Stinger (22 Nov 2018 às 15:56)

E já chove
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (22 Nov 2018 às 16:05)

cookie disse:


> Fotos de agora.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Podes usar o YouTube para tal e partilhar o link.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (22 Nov 2018 às 16:16)

Thomar disse:


> Belo trovão, muito bem apanhado!



Obrigado! 



Pouco depois da 13h era visível um shelf cloud perto daqui e não passou disso. Ainda vi um raio nuvem-solo a sair por baixo da shelf cloud.


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Nov 2018 às 16:23)

Boa tarde,


Célula a passar na zona de Viana bem visível daqui. Bela escuridão a NO e ouvem-se alguns roncos distantes.


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Nov 2018 às 16:29)

Em argoncilhe, vista para o mar agora





Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (22 Nov 2018 às 16:32)

Por aqui esta assim.
Foto tirada para quadrante oeste. 
A relatar do meu corpo de bombeiros.


----------



## slbgdt (22 Nov 2018 às 16:40)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Por aqui esta assim.
> Foto tirada para quadrante oeste.
> A relatar do meu corpo de bombeiros.


 Está aqui em Viana.
A descarregar bastantes raios mas sem chuva


----------



## JoaoCodeco (22 Nov 2018 às 16:42)

slbgdt disse:


> Está aqui em Viana.
> A descarregar bastantes raios mas sem chuva




Empurra para cima...


----------



## slbgdt (22 Nov 2018 às 16:45)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Empurra para cima...


 Da sala de aula vejo da praia norte para Viana e vale do Lima e o céu está negro


----------



## JoaoCodeco (22 Nov 2018 às 16:49)

slbgdt disse:


> Está aqui em Viana.
> A descarregar bastantes raios mas sem chuva








É mais provável ser esta. 
Quadrante sul.


----------



## Between (22 Nov 2018 às 16:53)

Mammatus que captei hoje no Porto, pelas 14h, depois da passagem de uma célula que deixou muita água e alguma trovoada. Belíssimas!


----------



## darque_viana (22 Nov 2018 às 16:53)

Boa tarde.
Por cá ronca bem e chove ainda mais! Está noite!


----------



## slbgdt (22 Nov 2018 às 16:59)

Sim


JoaoCodeco disse:


> É mais provável ser esta.
> Quadrante sul.


Sim.  Continuam a cair com chuva a acompanhar


----------



## JoaoCodeco (22 Nov 2018 às 17:07)

Between disse:


> Mammatus que captei hoje no Porto, pelas 14h, depois da passagem de uma célula que deixou muita água e alguma trovoada. Belíssimas!





Que lindas!!!
Fenomenal...


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Nov 2018 às 17:24)

Bastantes raios visíveis a NO.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (22 Nov 2018 às 17:37)

Condições actuais:
T - 11.4ºC
HR - 82%
P.orvalho - 8.1ºC
Bulso seco - 9.6ºC
D.V - S/SO
V.V - brisa


----------



## ampa62 (22 Nov 2018 às 18:42)

Boa tarde, 

Mais um dia de chuva em Covas, não tanto como ontem em que atingiu os 47 mm acumulados. 

Por agora com 7,6ºC e 26.4 mm acumulados e chuva ligeira.

O mês já rendeu 356 mm bastante mais que os 135.9 mm de Novembro inteiro de 2017 ou os 189.7 mm de 2016.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (22 Nov 2018 às 18:59)

Chove torrencialmente
Até faz fumo 

Enviado do meu 4047X através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (22 Nov 2018 às 19:39)

Between disse:


> Mammatus que captei hoje no Porto, pelas 14h, depois da passagem de uma célula que deixou muita água e alguma trovoada. Belíssimas!


Também vi, belíssima. Era visível também uma extensa _shelf cloud_ que avançou de OSO para NNE e pareceu-me ver um raio.


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Nov 2018 às 19:53)

Raios a sudoeste de Espinho


Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (22 Nov 2018 às 20:20)

Relâmpago a WSW, o trovão foi audível por aqui 

*26.8 mm* acumulados.

O mês segue com *221.0* *mm*


----------



## JoaoCodeco (22 Nov 2018 às 20:30)

Chove torrencialmente, impresssionante


----------



## karkov (22 Nov 2018 às 20:36)

Por volta das 20h vi um relâmpago por cima do Bom Jesus


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (22 Nov 2018 às 20:48)

Troveja bem agora, bons raios, bastante perto


----------



## c0ldPT (22 Nov 2018 às 20:52)

Vários trovões a SW.


----------



## joselamego (22 Nov 2018 às 20:52)

Boas, 
Trovão 
Ouço roncos 
10,3°C
11,8 mm acumulados 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (22 Nov 2018 às 20:53)

Bem, acelerei a velocidade do vídeo. Não sei se a rotação é perceptível.//cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5bf7172bc007c/ezgif.com-gif-maker.mp4

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (22 Nov 2018 às 21:04)

Queda intensa de granizo neste momento!


----------



## Paelagius (22 Nov 2018 às 21:14)

Boa noite,

Queda de granizo há pouco como já reportado aqui… Também registei a shelf cloud pela hora de almoço. Posto mais tarde.
Falhei um relâmpago enquanto fixava o auto-focus ao ajeitar o tripé… Foi mesmo por breves instantes. Não creio tornar a ter mais oportunidades. Era descarga nuvem-nuvem.


----------



## Snifa (22 Nov 2018 às 21:14)

Snifa disse:


> Queda intensa de granizo neste momento!



Video do momento, grande barulheira, as pedras ainda eram de tamanho razoável 


Acumulou nas bermas, relva  e nos carros.


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Nov 2018 às 21:21)

Tanta água, mesmo em cheio em Espinho






Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (22 Nov 2018 às 21:25)

Condições atuais
T - 11ºC
HR - 82%
P. orvalho - 8.1ºC
Bulbo seco - 10.1ºC
D.V - SO/O
V. vento - brisa
Levo o mês com *331mm*


----------



## João Pedro (22 Nov 2018 às 22:05)

Snifa disse:


> EDIT: grande relâmpago e trovão!





Andre Barbosa disse:


> Que valente estouro em Matosinhos, já não me lembrava de ouvir um assim


Passei o dia em Matosinhos e como tal, quando esse caiu, pareceu que foi mesmo em cima de mim. As luzes do escritório deram sinal uma fração de segundo antes de cair, depois seguiu-se um estrondo fortíssimo e os computadores foram todos abaixo. Brutal  E depois chuva torrencial.

Por Matosinhos foi assim a tarde toda, períodos de acalmia, alguns bastante solarengos até, intercalados por aguaceiros bastante intensos/violentos com trovoada. E eu, mais uma vez, sem poder fazer um acompanhamento decente... 

Neste momento pelo Porto tudo calmo, a lua brilha por entre as nuvens. Está fresquinho, com 9,3ºC apenas. A mínima foi de 8,9ºC e a máxima de 13,1ºC. O ISEP leva um belo acumulado de 33,53mm. Bem bom


----------



## joselamego (22 Nov 2018 às 22:08)

Dados atuais 





Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (22 Nov 2018 às 22:09)

Snifa disse:


> Grande carga de água e trovoada, cá fica uma foto feita e editada no telemóvel ( daí o ruído presente) mas que dá para ter uma ideia do aspecto do céu  para Oeste e SW, antes da passagem desta célula muito activa pelo Porto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Aristocrata disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Bonito envolvimento da célula a chegar...
> 
> ...





Aristocrata disse:


> Já acalmou.
> 11,4 mm de acumulado.
> Não ouvi trovoada.





guimeixen disse:


> Obrigado!
> 
> Pouco depois da 13h era visível um shelf cloud perto daqui e não passou disso. Ainda vi um raio nuvem-solo a sair por baixo da shelf cloud.





Between disse:


> Mammatus que captei hoje no Porto, pelas 14h, depois da passagem de uma célula que deixou muita água e alguma trovoada. Belíssimas!


Belíssimos registos!  Tanta coisa linda que não vi hoje... 
Obrigado


----------



## joselamego (22 Nov 2018 às 22:16)

Gondomar :

Resumo até hoje da precipitação de novembro 





Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (22 Nov 2018 às 22:29)

Continuam os aguaceiros 
9,9°C
14,6 mm acumulados 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Carlos Seabra (22 Nov 2018 às 22:58)

Boa noite,

Chuva moderada com algum granizo à mistura aqui pelo centro de Paços de Ferreira há instantes. Entretanto já acalmou.


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Nov 2018 às 23:05)

Outra vez a roncar para os lados de Viana. Aquela zona hoje levou para aí com quatro trovoadas em cheio.


----------



## João Pedro (22 Nov 2018 às 23:13)

Tenho estado à janela a apreciar o espétaculo de ver as células a passar ao sul do Porto com os topos iluminados pelo luar  Uma delas ainda disparou uns raios intra-nuvem algumas vezes. Belíssimo


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Nov 2018 às 23:45)

Que trovão há pouco!!! 


Estremeceu tudo.


----------



## João Pedro (22 Nov 2018 às 23:47)

A chover bem por cá outra vez; sem atividade elétrica.
Aproxima-se de Ovar/Santa Maria da Feira um eco quase roxo.


----------



## João Pedro (22 Nov 2018 às 23:49)

É a loucura agora! Granizo também. Fortíssimo.


----------



## guimeixen (22 Nov 2018 às 23:55)

Grandes bombas agora, num deles vi um raio nuvem-solo!


----------



## joselamego (22 Nov 2018 às 23:56)

Aguaceiro intenso 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Nov 2018 às 00:08)

Sequência de três descargas do mais potente que vi nos últimos tempos!!


Flash de deixar um gajo sem ver por uns segundos e estouros medonhos. O primeiro foi surreal.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Nov 2018 às 00:08)

*Intensidade da precipitação às 23h45
*






Duas linhas de instabilidade bem definidas na imagem; existe uma outra linha de instabilidade a afectar o sueste do território do continente.


----------



## Toby (23 Nov 2018 às 05:48)




----------



## Toby (23 Nov 2018 às 05:49)




----------



## joselamego (23 Nov 2018 às 08:08)

Bom dia 
Céu com abertas de sol 
8,2°C
93% hr
Acumulado de precipitação de madrugada = 0,5 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (23 Nov 2018 às 09:34)

Boas, 
Aguaceiros 
0,8 mm acumulados
9,9°C 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Paelagius (23 Nov 2018 às 09:36)

Paelagius disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Queda de granizo há pouco como já reportado aqui… Também registei a shelf cloud pela hora de almoço. Posto mais tarde.
> Falhei um relâmpago enquanto fixava o auto-focus ao ajeitar o tripé… Foi mesmo por breves instantes. Não creio tornar a ter mais oportunidades. Era descarga nuvem-nuvem.



Bom dia,

Conforme tinha prometido



Snifa disse:


> Grande carga de água e trovoada, cá fica uma foto feita e editada no telemóvel ( daí o ruído presente) mas que dá para ter uma ideia do aspecto do céu  para Oeste e SW, antes da passagem desta célula muito activa pelo Porto:



Sem dúvida a melhor perspetiva. Sempre atento! Fantástica!

Entretanto, "cá em baixo"…


----------



## joselamego (23 Nov 2018 às 10:02)

Gondomar 
Continuam os aguaceiros 
10,5°C
Acumulados de 2,7 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Nov 2018 às 10:03)

Bom dia.

Por cá os aguaceiros continuam a cair, numa noite em que não dei conta de trovoadas. Parece que estão mais confinadas às zonas mais litorais.
O acumulado de hoje está nos 6,3 mm.
O total mensal passou dos 300: 304,5 mm. Interessante...

Esta fresco: 10,2°C

http://dados-estacao-pacos.lusometeo.com/





Vista para Este na zona de Lousada.


----------



## guimeixen (23 Nov 2018 às 11:06)

Mais uns registos de ontem.
Esta ainda produziu vários relâmpagos mais fui tirar as fotos tarde demais e não consegui apanhar nenhum.





Estas próximas são de dois dos três relâmpagos de ontem quase à 00h. Foi pena terem ficado por trás da árvore e na primeira o relâmpago foi tão intenso que nem dá para recuperar aquela parte branca.










A mesmas mas aproximadas para se ver melhor os raios:


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Nov 2018 às 13:10)

guimeixen disse:


> Mais uns registos de ontem.
> Esta ainda produziu vários relâmpagos mais fui tirar as fotos tarde demais e não consegui apanhar nenhum.
> 
> 
> ...



Bons registos, como sempre!



Deixo aqui um vídeo dessa trovoada. Esta foi a terceira descarga. Bem longe da intensidade do primeiro raio.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (23 Nov 2018 às 13:33)

Boa tarde,
Continuamos com o regime de aguaceiros.


Enviado do meu 4047X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Matos (23 Nov 2018 às 14:10)

Que chuvada por Sequeira!! 

Trovão a acompanhar


----------



## manchester (23 Nov 2018 às 15:20)

Boa tarde a todos, ontem por volta do meio dia fui surpreendido por este cenário quando fui à janela...


----------



## manchester (23 Nov 2018 às 15:24)

1 pouco mais tarde ficou este cenário, bem escuro e que originou 1 forte aguaceiro...


----------



## manchester (23 Nov 2018 às 15:26)

À noite com a lua cheia, mesmo com toda a iluminação eram bem visíveis as imponentes nuvens...


----------



## joselamego (23 Nov 2018 às 19:07)

Dados de hoje :
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## WHORTAS (23 Nov 2018 às 21:51)

Boas
Trabalho a consumir  tempo e energia para observar.
No entanto consigo foto hoje de manhã em Esposende


----------



## João Pedro (23 Nov 2018 às 21:56)

Paelagius disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Conforme tinha prometido
> 
> ...


Passou mesmo aqui por cima!  Estão ótimas Pedro


----------



## João Pedro (23 Nov 2018 às 21:59)

WHORTAS disse:


> Boas
> Trabalho a consumir  tempo e energia para observar.
> No entanto consigo foto hoje de manhã em Esposende


Posso estar enganado, mas acho que é a primeira vez que vejo um arco-íris sobre o mar


----------



## WHORTAS (23 Nov 2018 às 22:01)

João Pedro disse:


> Posso estar enganado, mas acho que é a primeira vez que vejo um arco-íris sobre o mar


Agora que comentas..., Tbm não me lembro mas, tou a ficar velhote..


----------



## João Pedro (23 Nov 2018 às 22:16)

WHORTAS disse:


> Agora que comentas..., Tbm não me lembro mas, tou a ficar velhote..


 Já somos dois...


----------



## João Pedro (23 Nov 2018 às 23:23)

Boas noites,

Dia sem muita história pelo Porto, bem mais calmo do que o de ontem. Aparte os mm que caíram ainda durante a madrugada, foi um dia em seco. O ISEP registou 5,08mm.

A máxima foi de 14,2ºC e a mínima de 8ºC. Neste momento, uns frescos 10,8ºC e céu relativamente encoberto.
Deixo algumas fotos de ontem à noite, das células que passavam a sul do Porto, iluminadas pela forte luz do luar, e contra um céu escuro e estrelado; uma visão relativamente invulgar, para mim pelo menos 

As células levavam alguma atividade elétrica intra-nuvem, não muito forte mas bastante visível, que infelizmente não consegui apanhar em nenhuma nas fotos...




Moonlit Storm Clouds. Porto, 22-11-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Moonlit Storm Clouds. Porto, 22-11-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Moonlit Storm Clouds. Porto, 22-11-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## remember (23 Nov 2018 às 23:38)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> Dia sem muita história pelo Porto, bem mais calmo do que o de ontem. Aparte os mm que caíram ainda durante a madrugada, foi um dia em seco. O ISEP registou 5,08mm.
> 
> ...



Obrigado pela partilha


----------



## joselamego (24 Nov 2018 às 00:15)

Já chove em Gondomar 
10,7°C
93% hr
0,3 mm acumulados 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (24 Nov 2018 às 00:27)

Continua 
1,2 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (24 Nov 2018 às 00:34)

Chuva 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (24 Nov 2018 às 10:16)

Bom dia 
Céu nublado 
Mínima de 10,4°C
Atual de 12,8°C
86% hr
Acumulados de madrugada de 6,5 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Nov 2018 às 11:28)

Bom dia.

Tudo ainda muito calmo neste sábado que se espera tormentoso.
Pela noite um ou outro aguaceiro fraco.
O *acumulado* está nos* 2,3 mm*.
O *mês* prepara-se para ser bem húmido, já levo um *total* de *311,9 mm*.
Este é o gráfico do mês:





O vento sopra moderado com rajadas de S\SE.
O céu apresenta-se muito nublado a encoberto.

*Tactual: 12,7ºC
Hr: 74%*​


----------



## Snifa (24 Nov 2018 às 13:53)

Boas,

por aqui já chove bem, sigo com *3 mm* acumulados.

12.9ºc actuais, algumas rajadas de vento forte 40/45 Km/h de S/SSW.
O mês também segue bem regado com *231.0 mm* até ao momento


----------



## joselamego (24 Nov 2018 às 14:21)

Chove em Gondomar 
7,1 mm desde meia noite 
13,5 °C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (24 Nov 2018 às 19:35)

Boa tarde, 

Mais um dia chuvoso em Covas. 20 mm acumulados até ao momento e 11.1ºC de temperatura.

Este mês já foi quebrada a barreira dos 400 mm.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (24 Nov 2018 às 20:09)

Boa noite,
Dia de chuva mais significativa durante a tarde.
De momento chuva fraca 

Enviado do meu 4047X através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (24 Nov 2018 às 20:19)

Boa noite 
Céu nublado 
Máxima de 14,6°C
Atual de 13,2°C
92% hr
Acumulados hoje de 7,7 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (24 Nov 2018 às 20:32)

Regresso da chuva 
8,0 mm 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (24 Nov 2018 às 20:46)

remember disse:


> Obrigado pela partilha


De nada! 
--------------------
E depois de mais um dia relativamente seco e bastante encoberto, desde há coisa de uma hora que chove finalmente chuva digna desse nome 
O ISEP segue com 9,1mm.
Quanto a temperaturas; mais quente hoje. Máxima de 14,1ºC e mínima de 10, 3ºC. Neste momento seguimos com 12,8ºC.

E fazendo também o meu habitual acompanhamento ornitológico...  A sério, não sei o que se passa com a passarada no Porto. No espaço de algumas semanas começaram a frequentar os telhados aqui em frente três espécies pela primeira vez em mais de 10 anos de observações. Primeiro os rabirruivos, depois as pegas-rabudas e hoje um belíssimo peneireiro-vulgar macho que fugiu antes de o conseguir fotografar, malvado!  Espero que volte


----------



## JoaoCodeco (24 Nov 2018 às 21:17)

A chuva já se foi, céu nublado com a lua a espreitar.
Espero que venha a chuva para chegar aos 400mm

Enviado do meu 4047X através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (24 Nov 2018 às 22:14)

Aqui chove 





Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (24 Nov 2018 às 23:02)

Boas,

14 mm acumulados por aqui, neste momento não chove.

12.9°c actuais. 

Enviado  através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Nov 2018 às 23:07)

Boa noite.

A chuva já acalmou, agora tipo chuvisco.
O *acumulado* está nos *19,0 mm*.
O vento sopra fraco de OSO.

Vamos ver o que nos traz o dia de amanhã, a frente no satélite é jeitosa...

*Tactual: 12,6ºC
Hr: 95%*​
A todos, tenham um excelente fim de semana.


----------



## joselamego (25 Nov 2018 às 08:32)

Bom dia 
Abertas de sol 
9,7°C
92% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (25 Nov 2018 às 15:26)

Boa tarde!
T- 13ºC
HR-79%
P.orvalho- 9.5ºC
Bulbo seco- 9.5
D.V- S/SO
V.V-5,8km/h
Medição as 14:34
EDIT: Chove moderado


----------



## JoaoCodeco (25 Nov 2018 às 15:34)

Aqui está ela!!!!


----------



## João Pedro (25 Nov 2018 às 16:09)

Boas tardes,

O dia amanheceu com bastantes e solarengas abertas, que com o passar da manhã foram dando lugar a um céu mais cinzento e encoberto. Bonitas iridescências até meio da manhã, sensivelmente Mais logo partilho algumas 

Há cerca de uma hora, mais coisa menos coisa, começou a chover com vontade. Pelo radar ainda deve dar, pelo menos, mais uma hora de chuva. Não é muito forte, vai caindo moderadamente mas de forma constante, boa para os solos irem conseguindo absorver. o ISEP segue com 3,8mm acumulados.

Quanto a temperaturas: Máx: 13,3ºC Mín: 8,5ºC e Atual: 11,6ºC, com 100% de HR.


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Nov 2018 às 17:31)

Boa tarde\boa noite.

A chuva já cá anda, fraca mas persistente.
Não parece que a intensidade vá aumentar muito.
Para já o *acumulado* está em *7,4 mm*.
O vento sopra fraco\calmo, de SSO.
A base das nuvens é baixa de momento.

*Tactual: 10,1ºC
Hr: 91%*​


----------



## joselamego (25 Nov 2018 às 18:07)

Boa noite 
Muita chuva por Gondomar 
11,4°C
Acumulados de 17,6 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Nov 2018 às 19:38)

Boa noite.

Continua a chuva fraca, agora com algum vento moderado.
O *acumulado* está nos *11,7 mm*.

Hoje dei uma voltinha pelo vale da ribeira de Valongo e Rio Ferreira, na zona entre as serras de Pias e a serra de Santa Justa.
Vale a pena andar por ali.
Há muitos trajectos a fazer (quando o tempo melhorar um pouco...), de um lado e do outro do rio.
Deixo aqui umas imagens e um vídeo, simples, que o telemóvel nunca faz jus às imagens de outros "profissionais" que por aqui andam...













Zona onde a ribeira de Valongo desagua no rio Ferreira:




Muita água leva o rio Ferreira, mesmo que ainda a chuva caída nos últimos dias não seja abundante.
Quando chover "de verdade" este troço deve ser espectacular...


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Nov 2018 às 19:42)

Aumento repentino da velocidade do vento junto ao Mar, impressionante nas Caxinas

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVILADOC3


----------



## Cinza (25 Nov 2018 às 19:49)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Aumento repentino da velocidade do vento junto ao Mar, impressionante nas Caxinas
> 
> https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVILADOC3



Confirmo, moro a 7km das Caxinas e as rajadas estão a ficar bem fortes.


----------



## Cinza (25 Nov 2018 às 20:11)

Neste momento estão rajadas fortíssimas consecutivamente.


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Nov 2018 às 20:11)

Rajadas começam a fazer-se sentir com mais intesidade...

Agora mesmo *77km/h* de WNW


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Nov 2018 às 20:14)

Rajada de *98km/h* na estação Caxinas


----------



## Cinza (25 Nov 2018 às 20:21)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Rajada de *98km/h* na estação Caxinas



99.8km/h


----------



## joselamego (25 Nov 2018 às 20:23)

Boa Noite 
Já não chove !
Estão rajadas de vento
Acumulados de 21,0 mm
12,8°C  Temperatura atual

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (25 Nov 2018 às 20:56)

O vento está muito agreste por aqui...


----------



## Cinza (25 Nov 2018 às 20:57)

isto por aqui está um inferno estive vários minutos sem luz e é com cada rajada


----------



## JoaoCodeco (25 Nov 2018 às 21:00)

Vejam este eco roxo perto da minha localização!!!!


----------



## Snifa (25 Nov 2018 às 21:03)

Boa noite,

por aqui 10 mm acumulados, o destaque agora é para as fortes rajadas de vento, provocadas pela depressão perto da costa da Galiza, já registei *82 Km/h *direcção Oeste.

11.2ºc actuais


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Nov 2018 às 21:03)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Vejam este eco roxo perto da minha localização!!!!


Mas isso vai para a Galiza não?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Nov 2018 às 21:08)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Mas isso vai para a Galiza não?



Essa imagem de radar já _prescreveu_, a linha de instabilidade já entrou em terra.

--

Reportem as vossas observações de vento forte aqui  http://meteoglobal.ipma.pt/


----------



## Snifa (25 Nov 2018 às 21:09)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Aumento repentino da velocidade do vento junto ao Mar, impressionante nas Caxinas
> 
> https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVILADOC3



100 Km/h registados nessa estação até ao momento.


----------



## joselamego (25 Nov 2018 às 21:12)

Rajadas de vento fortíssimas 
Até mete medo !
Acumulado mensal de 303,3 mm
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (25 Nov 2018 às 21:21)

Vento a aumentar de intensidade!!!


----------



## Cinza (25 Nov 2018 às 21:25)

por aqui finalmente está tudo a ficar calmo, depois de 30 minutos para esquecer


----------



## Cinza (25 Nov 2018 às 21:35)

Snifa disse:


> 100 Km/h registados nessa estação até ao momento.



Infelizmente nestes últimos 35 minutos algo se passou com os registos na estação, pois não acredito que 7 km de distancia (de onde moro até às Caxinas) faça muita diferença), com isto quero dizer que depois da estação registar esses 100km/h, começou a descair nos registo, quando depois desse último registo foi sempre a aumentar a intensidade das rajadas, não sei se foi por a luz ter ido a baixo em Vila do Conde, ou se faz assim tanta diferença 7km, mas que piorou e muito depois de registar 100km/h é verdade.
Agora está tudo calmo com se não tivesse acontecido nada.


----------



## Cinza (25 Nov 2018 às 21:50)

Começam a surgir relatos das ocorrências provocadas pelo vento.

https://www.facebook.com/hashtag/caxinaswebtv?source=feed_text

Na Póvoa de Varzim existem relatos de quedas de árvores.

Também o site da ANPC revela essas ocorrências de quedas de árvores ou de estrutura metálicas, felizmente até agora sem danos de maior a registar.


----------



## Andre Barbosa (25 Nov 2018 às 22:11)

Aqui pela Foz já vi algumas coisas tombadas. Em frente ao edifício transparente caiu um poste, estava tombado no meio da estrada.


----------



## João Pedro (25 Nov 2018 às 23:12)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Continua a chuva fraca, agora com algum vento moderado.
> O *acumulado* está nos *11,7 mm*.
> ...


Um corpinho tão esguio para suportar tão grande cabeçudo...  Que monstro  
Não conhecia essa parte do Ferreira, é belíssima! Esses penhascos de xisto fazem lembrar o Sousa à passagem pela Senhora do Salto


----------



## João Pedro (25 Nov 2018 às 23:22)

E por cá, tudo calmíssimo agora, depois de um período com ventos mais fortes sensivelmente entre as 20h30 e as 21h15. A rajada mais forte ficou-se pelos 69,2Km/h.
Quanto a chuva, o ISEP ao que tudo indica irá terminar o dia com 11,43 mm acumulados, uma vez que não chove e a lua brilha no céu por entre as nuvens. Estão 12,6ºC.

----------------------

E como prometido, cá ficam uma meia dúzia de registos das iridescências matinais 



Cloud Iridescence. Porto, 25-11-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Cloud Iridescence. Porto, 25-11-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Cloud Iridescence. Porto, 25-11-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Cloud Iridescence. Porto, 25-11-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Cloud Iridescence. Porto, 25-11-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Cloud Iridescence. Porto, 25-11-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Sempre surpreendentes


----------



## jcboliveira (25 Nov 2018 às 23:31)

Já me telefonaram a informar que caiu um sobreiro. Felizmente sem danos de maior. 

Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (25 Nov 2018 às 23:32)

João Pedro disse:


> E por cá, tudo calmíssimo agora, depois de um período com ventos mais fortes sensivelmente entre as 20h30 e as 21h15. A rajada mais forte ficou-se pelos 69,2Km/h.
> Quanto a chuva, o ISEP ao que tudo indica irá terminar o dia com 11,43 mm acumulados, uma vez que não chove e a lua brilha no céu por entre as nuvens. Estão 12,6ºC.
> 
> ----------------------
> ...


Belíssimas 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (25 Nov 2018 às 23:36)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Belíssimas
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Obrigado Ricardo


----------



## joselamego (25 Nov 2018 às 23:37)

Por Gondomar tudo mais calmo 
Vento amainou
Temperatura de 12,2°C
77° hr
Acumulados de 21 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Nov 2018 às 23:39)

João Pedro disse:


> E por cá, tudo calmíssimo agora, depois de um período com ventos mais fortes sensivelmente entre as 20h30 e as 21h15. A rajada mais forte ficou-se pelos 69,2Km/h.
> Quanto a chuva, o ISEP ao que tudo indica irá terminar o dia com 11,43 mm acumulados, uma vez que não chove e a lua brilha no céu por entre as nuvens. Estão 12,6ºC.
> 
> ----------------------
> ...


WOW!!! São das mais bonitas que eu já vi deste tipo! Impressionante! Muitos parabéns!


----------



## João Pedro (25 Nov 2018 às 23:49)

luismeteo3 disse:


> WOW!!! São das mais bonitas que eu já vi deste tipo! Impressionante! Muitos parabéns!


Obrigado Luís  Havia muitas nuvens hoje, e com formas bastante diferentes de outras ocasiões em que também fotografei iridescências. Por isso há ali um par delas muito diferentes de tudo o que já fotografei até hoje


----------



## joralentejano (26 Nov 2018 às 00:12)

João Pedro disse:


> E por cá, tudo calmíssimo agora, depois de um período com ventos mais fortes sensivelmente entre as 20h30 e as 21h15. A rajada mais forte ficou-se pelos 69,2Km/h.
> Quanto a chuva, o ISEP ao que tudo indica irá terminar o dia com 11,43 mm acumulados, uma vez que não chove e a lua brilha no céu por entre as nuvens. Estão 12,6ºC.
> 
> ----------------------
> ...


Simplesmente brutais!


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Nov 2018 às 07:08)

Bom dia,

Ontem as rajadas por volta das 21h atingiram os *87km/h *aqui, neste momento tudo mais calmo.

Sigo com *9.9ºC* e vento NW *17km/h
*
O mês leva agora *173.7mm* acumulados


----------



## joselamego (26 Nov 2018 às 09:25)

Bom dia 
Céu entre o nublado e por vezes abertas de sol 
Mínima de 11,2°C
Atual de 11,9°C
87% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (26 Nov 2018 às 13:43)

Boa tarde 
Muitas abertas de sol 
15,5°C
66% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (26 Nov 2018 às 18:55)

Céu limpo 
Máxima de 15,5°C
Atual de 11,3°C
83% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (26 Nov 2018 às 21:44)

joralentejano disse:


> Simplesmente brutais!


Thanks, J! 
Estavam bem bonitas sim senhor 

--------------------

Dia bem calmo hoje cá pelo burgo, com muito sol e céus azuis. Nada de especial a relatar. Também sabe bem ver o sol de vez em quando. 
Máxima de 14,1ºC e mínima de 9,6ºC registada há minutos.


----------



## joselamego (26 Nov 2018 às 22:11)

Boa noite, 
Céu limpo 
9,3°C
89% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (27 Nov 2018 às 07:06)

Bom dia 
Céu parcialmente nublado
Neblinas e nevoeiro
7,2°C
92% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Nov 2018 às 10:56)

Bom dia.

O céu hoje está parcialmente nublado, um misto entre nebulosidade de vários estratos, principalmente alto e baixo.
Alguns bancos de nevoeiro matinais nas zonas de vale. O sol brilha mas frouxo, pouco ou nada aquece.
Está fresco e húmido.
O vento está calmo.

*Tactual: 9,3ºC
Hr: 93%*​


----------



## joselamego (27 Nov 2018 às 17:52)

Boa noite, 
Céu coberto de nuvens altas e baixas 
Máxima de 14,4°C
Atual de 12,2°C
83% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Nov 2018 às 18:06)

Mas que belo por do sol, quase que merece um Óscar.


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Nov 2018 às 18:31)

Foi um belo pôr do sol hoje, sem dúvida:




27112018-_DSC1040 by Rui Pedro, no Flickr




27112018-_DSC1037 by Rui Pedro, no Flickr


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (27 Nov 2018 às 19:01)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Foi um belo pôr do sol hoje, sem dúvida:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Fantásticas Rui  Por aqui não havia tanta nebulosidade alta ao final do dia, de qualquer maneira também proporcionou um céu maravilhoso


----------



## rokleon (27 Nov 2018 às 20:52)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Foi um belo pôr do sol hoje, sem dúvida:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lindo...

Em Aveiro também foi notado


----------



## João Pedro (27 Nov 2018 às 21:30)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Mas que belo por do sol, quase que merece um Óscar.





Ruipedroo disse:


> Foi um belo pôr do sol hoje, sem dúvida:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Foi absolutamente maravilhoso! Vi pelo canto do olho e cheio de pena de não estar na praia a fotografá-lo... 
Belíssimas Rui 

E uma vez que não há de minha parte fotos do pôr do sol, partilho o que tenho, que são as que faltavam do meu apressado passeio outonal de há duas semanas. A Casa Burmester e o seu, também fabuloso, tulipeiro. E mais uns pozinhos de liquidâmbar com rododendros arbóreos, que já estavam em flor 



Tulip Tree (_Liriodendron tulipifera_) at Casa Burmester. Porto, 13-11-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Tulip Tree (_Liriodendron tulipifera_) and Sweetgum (_Liquidambar styraciflua_) at Casa Burmester. Porto, 13-11-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sweetgum (_Liquidambar styraciflua_) and Tree Rhododendron (_Rhododendron arboreum_) at Casa Burmester. Porto, 13-11-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Tulip Trees (_Liriodendron tulipifera_) at Casa Burmester. Porto, 13-11-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Tulip Tree (_Liriodendron tulipifera_) at Casa Burmester. Porto, 13-11-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr
Como já por aqui comunicado, o dia foi frio — mínima de 7,1ºC  — e encoberto por nuvens maioritariamente altas. A máxima chegou aos 14,5ºC e neste momento seguimos com 12,2ºC e um céu com alguma nebulosidade mas aberto.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Nov 2018 às 21:42)

João Pedro disse:


> Foi absolutamente maravilhoso! Vi pelo canto do olho e cheio de pena de não estar na praia a fotografá-lo...
> Belíssimas Rui
> 
> E uma vez que não há de minha parte fotos do pôr do sol, partilho o que tenho, que são as que faltavam do meu apressado passeio outonal de há duas semanas. A Casa Burmester e o seu, também fabuloso, tulipeiro. E mais uns pozinhos de liquidâmbar com rododendros arbóreos, que já estavam em flor
> ...



Parabéns, excelente fotos, com uns tons mágíficos desta época de outono.
Este Outono tem nos proporcionado uma boas cores, que parece-me pelo menos que este ano, estão a durar muito tempo.


----------



## João Pedro (27 Nov 2018 às 21:51)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Parabéns, excelente fotos, com uns tons mágíficos desta época de outono.
> Este Outono tem nos proporcionado uma boas cores, que parece-me pelo menos que este ano, estão a durar muito tempo.


Obrigado Pedro!  É verdade, ao contrário do que esperava, dada a secura do verão, o outono ainda conseguiu presentear-nos com umas bonitas cores  
Agora já está tudo muito mais despido; é pena que dure tão pouco.


----------



## joselamego (28 Nov 2018 às 08:08)

Bom dia 
Céu parcialmente nublado 
10,4°C
84% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (28 Nov 2018 às 19:33)

Boa noite ,
Céu pouco nublado 
Máxima de 16°C
Atual de 11,4°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (28 Nov 2018 às 21:39)

Boas noites,

Dia luminoso pelo Porto hoje, com temperaturas bem amenas, entre os 10,4ºC de mínima e os 14,9ºC de máxima. Neste momento 11,3ºC e céu praticamente limpo. Nota-se apenas uma ligeira neblina no ar. Durante a madrugada espera-se alguma animação 

Hoje, ao fim de muitos dias, consegui finalmente ir visitar o meu velho amigo Atlântico ao pôr do sol. Já estava com saudades dos nossos diálogos 
O céu hoje não esteve tão colorido como ontem, mas nem por isso esteve menos interessante... 



Sunset. Memória Beach, 28-11-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Memória Beach, 28-11-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Memória Beach, 28-11-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Memória Beach, 28-11-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Memória Beach, 28-11-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Memória Beach, 28-11-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Memória Beach, 28-11-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## joselamego (29 Nov 2018 às 07:13)

Bom dia,
Céu muito nublado 
Chuva moderada 
Acumulados de 0,8 mm
12,1°C 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (29 Nov 2018 às 10:06)

Bom dia,

Chove de forma moderada há já algumas horas pelo Porto, embora pareça estar a começar a abrandar. Dia cinzento e invernoso.





O ISEP segue com um acumulado de 6,35 mm. 11,8ºC; mínima do dia até agora.


----------



## joselamego (29 Nov 2018 às 10:21)

Boas,
Continua a chuva moderada 
Acumulados de 6,5 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (29 Nov 2018 às 12:14)

A dar as últimas por aqui, parece... chuva muito miudinha e persistente, que dá a sensação de ser nevoeiro.
ISEP 8,38 mm. Tatual 12,2ºC.


----------



## João Pedro (29 Nov 2018 às 14:20)

Já vai espreitando o sol   ISEP ficou pelos 8,89 mm. A aquecer; 12,8ºC agora.


----------



## jpmartins (29 Nov 2018 às 17:37)

Bela rega esta manhã a render 19mm


----------



## joselamego (29 Nov 2018 às 20:12)

Boa noite 
Céu nublado 
Máxima de 14,7°C
Atual de 11,4°C
Acumulado de precipitação 12,5 mm
93% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (29 Nov 2018 às 23:18)

Boas,
Dia 29 novembro 
Como não há mais previsão de chuva, termino o mês com:

Gondomar: 

316,2 mm

Temperatura atual de 10,1°C
93% hr


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Nov 2018 às 00:37)

Boa noite.

A manhã de ontem foi interessante.
Chuva persistente, ora fraca ora moderada\forte.
Situação não muito comum pela inconstância da sua intensidade.
O *acumulado* foi de *23,4 mm*.
O *mês* segue com *366,7 mm *de *acumulado*. Nada mau!

Neste momento há nevoeiro cerrado por todo o lado.
Será um dos episódios de nevoeiro mais disseminado que me lembre nos últimos anos - pelas 17.30h já se estava a formar em todos os campos da zona.


----------



## joselamego (30 Nov 2018 às 08:15)

Bom dia 
Abertas de sol 
9,4°C
Choveu ao início da manhã 
2,5 mm 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Nov 2018 às 09:35)

Bom dia,
Denso nevoeiro do Douro em aproximação de Leste.

Sigo com *9.3ºc*


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Nov 2018 às 17:51)

Bom fim de tarde\noite.

Por cá o nevoeiro foi cerrado até meio da manhã, altura em que começou a abrir, tornando-se o céu muito a parcialmente nublado.
Pela tarde o sol apareceu mas tímido, sempre com nebulosidade presente. Neste momento o céu está pouco nublado, mas tudo está saturado de humidade.
O vento tem soprado fraco, agora calmo.

O *acumulado* de hoje é de *4,1 mm* e o *total mensal* é de *370,8 mm*.
Um bom mês no que à chuva diz respeito - veremos se será a tónica deste inverno. esperemos que o sul e o interior também receba bons acumulados. 

*Tactual: 8,9ºC
Hr: 92%*​


----------



## joselamego (30 Nov 2018 às 19:01)

Boa noite 
Céu pouco nublado 
Máxima de 15,7°C
Atual de 11,5°C
Acumulado hoje de 2,6 mm
Total do mês de novembro 

318,8 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------

